# Super Bowl XLIX Predictions



## BluePhantom

Well here is my breakdown.  I have to toss out both the NFC Championship and AFC Championship games for comparison as they were freak games, with heavy rain in both places, no team performed as they normally do...there were just so many freak things that happened that I don't think we can gain much insight from either championship game.  Better to use season averages and what is normally the case to look at this match up.

Here is the statistical breakdown and my analysis, keeping in mind that we have to see about injuries, tendencies of the officiating crews, etc.



*Seattle Offense vs. New England Defense (Seattle listed first then New England)*

1st in rushing yards (2,762) vs 9th (1,669)
2nd in rushing attempts per game (32.8) vs. 18th most against (26.19)
1st in yards per attempt (5.3) vs. T8th (4.0)
1st in rushing TDs (20) vs. T2nd (6)
T20th in fumbles lost (2) vs. T18th (2)
1st in rushing DVOA (29.9) vs. 14th (-10.4)

27th in passing yards (3,250) vs. 17th (3,837)
32nd in pass attempts (454) vs. 9th most against (574)
15th in completion percentage (63.2%) vs. 8th (59.6%)
6th in yards per attempt (7.7) vs. T15th (7.2)
T22nd in passing TDs (20) vs. T12th (24)
30th in interceptions (7) vs. T12th (16)
T12th sacks (42) vs. T13th (40)
8th in quarterback rating (95.1) vs. 10th (84.0)
10th in passing DVOA (19.6) vs. 12th (2.0)

1st in "explosive plays" (plays over 20 yards)
5th in total offensive DVOA (15.0) vs. 11th in total defensive DVOA (-3.4)


Statistically speaking only, New England is a good defense but nothing terribly spectacular. One thing that jumps out at me is that teams do not run on New England a lot and this is probably because they are too frequently put in a position where the Patriots are exploding on offense and teams do not have the luxury of running the ball. When teams *do *run the ball, they find a very mediocre run defense trying to stop them.  That will play into Seattle’s favor as if we learned anything from the NFC Championship game it is that the Seahawks don’t abandon the run, even when they are down a lot of points.


New England has allowed a completion percentage below 60% which is solid and not unsurprising given their corners, but their yards allowed per attempt is pretty pedestrian for a Super Bowl team. Combine this with Seattle’s propensity for the big play and it suggests that Seattle will be able to set up the play-action and strike deep for big gains. New England has a good pass rush but nothing Seattle hasn’t seen before, and in fact they have seen far worse and survived it.  Wilson will get sacked a few times but he will escape a lot too.  I don’t see New England being able to bring enough heat to disrupt what the Seahawks like to do in the passing game. IN DVOA there’s a pretty big gap between Seattle’s total offensive  (15.0) and New England’s total defensive (-3.4) for a net of 11.6 in Seattle’s favor.


I heard a caller on a radio show today suggest that New England can stop the Seattle passing game by putting Revis and Browner/Arrington in man coverage on Seattle’s receivers.  *As a Seattle fan I pray to almighty God that is their game plan.*  Revis can be effective, but remember Browner was a Seahawk for several years and those receivers know his game.  Browner cannot handle Doug Baldwin or Jermaine Kearse one on one over the course of an entire game. Playing man coverage against Seattle is a very quick way to see one of those 35+ yard touchdown passes Seattle has a tendency to throw.


In the final analysis Seattle should run well, although expecting Lynch to go for 150+ like he did against Green Bay might be a little much, and pass effectively when they need to do so.  Pound the Beast, stay patient, and pick your shot should be Seattle’s plan.


*New England Offense vs. Seattle Defense (New England listed first then Seattle)*

18th in rushing yards (1,727) vs 3rd (1,304)
13th in rushing attempts per game (27.4) vs. 28th most (23.75)
22nd in yards per attempt (3.9) vs. 2nd (3.4)
T12th in rushing TDs (13) vs. T5th (8)
T30th in fumbles lost (0) vs. 3rd (5)
14th in rushing DVOA (-3.6) vs. 2nd (-25.1)

9th in passing yards (4,121) vs. 1st (2,970)
T7th in pass attempts (609) vs. 1st most (507)
12th in completion percentage (64.4%) vs. 12th (61.7%)
20th in yards per attempt (7.0) vs. 2nd (6.3)
5th in passing TDs (34) vs. 2nd (17)
29th in interceptions (9) vs. T18th (13)
T28th sacks (28) vs. 20th (37)
5th in quarterback rating (97.5) vs. 5th (80.4)
5th in passing DVOA (35.0) vs. 3rd (-9.3)

6th in total offensive DVOA (13.6) vs. 1st in total defensive DVOA (-16.3)


The book on Seattle is that you beat them by running the ball.  It’s strange, therefore, that Seattle would lead the league in pass attempts against at 507.  The reason why is because usually Seattle forces the other team to abandon the run and pass in a desperate attempt to catch up. Team’s don’t try to run against Seattle very much and there’s a reason why…you are usually very unsuccessful.  Second in the NFL at yards per carry allowed at 3.4 and second in the NFL in rushing defensive DVOA, you are going to have to bring something special to pound the rock on Seattle and statistically speaking New England doesn’t have it. 22nd in yards per attempt at 3.9 (below the magic 4.0 average), and in the middle of the pack in rushing DVOA with a negative rating does not bode well for the Patriots’ ability to control the clock on the ground or draw in defenders.


Where New England is really powerful is in the passing game, but that’s exactly what Seattle wants. The more teams pass against them, the better the Seahawks chances get to win the game.  Seattle is superior or equal in every category evaluated, and although the conference championship games were both aberrations due to rain in both games and the way both games unfolded, Green Bay has a statistically superior passing attack to New England’s and Aaron Rodgers didn’t exactly do much against the Legion of Boom.


Barring a freak occurrence, I can’t see New England running the ball on Seattle, which means they have to throw which is exactly where Seattle thrives.  Seattle enjoys a -2.7 DVOA differential comparing the Patriots offense to the Seahawks defense for an overall difference of 14.3 in Seattle’s favor.  That’s a *significant *difference and it strongly suggests that the Seahawks should be considered 7 to 9 point favorites in this game.


*Summary*: New England will have to run up a halftime lead of 18 points or so to eliminate Seattle’s rushing attack. Defensively they should play zone coverage, resist the urge to blitz, and hold the line against Lynch. Offensively attack the Seahawks with the run as a diversionary tactic and focus passes on short, underneath routes, flares, and screens. Trying to press it downfield against the LOB is a good way to get picked off and your receivers pounded.


Seattle, on the other hand….defensively do what they do.  Change nothing.  It’s been how Seattle has played defense for two years.  Everyone knows what they do, you just have to beat them in execution which very rarely happens.  Offensively, pound Lynch, set up the play action, and remain patient.


*Prediction*: Seattle 31, New England 23


----------



## TheOldSchool

My prediction:







New England: 34   Seattle: 16


----------



## BluePhantom

TheOldSchool said:


> My prediction:



Well that was some in depth analysis there Old School.  Just an observation...Brady thinks he is fabulous whether he wins or loses.


----------



## Big Black Dog

I predict the commercials will be better than the actual game.


----------



## TheOldSchool

BluePhantom said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> My prediction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that was some in depth analysis there Old School.  Just an observation...Brady thinks he is fabulous whether he wins or loses.
Click to expand...


This is the best Patriots team in years.  In the Superbowl Prediction thread I had them winning it all back in, I don't know sometime around last August?

The Patriots are NOT fucking around this year.  Brady is the man again, Gronk is healthy/Gronk is unguardable... Doug Baldwin?  He's gonna be on Revis Island all game.  Marshawn Lynch?  Good luck toppling over Vince Wilfork or running passed Devin McCourty, Russel Wilson?  Good luck finding ANYONE to throw to.

February 1 is the day multiple Patriots cement themselves into the history books.


----------



## hortysir

IL


----------



## HUGGY

Carroll is the Champeen at preparing for big games.  The good news is that the Hawks don't have to change anyting or as most would say..anything.

Wilson and the Seahawks have knocked off every big deal QB in the NFL except in San Diego and against Dallas.

This Super Bowl should be similar to last year's game.  Brady will feel a lot of pressure to win and Wilson and the LOB will be playing loose.

I am not sure of a blow out but frankly it would NOT surprise me.


----------



## BluePhantom

TheOldSchool said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> My prediction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that was some in depth analysis there Old School.  Just an observation...Brady thinks he is fabulous whether he wins or loses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the best Patriots team in years.  In the Superbowl Prediction thread I had them winning it all back in, I don't know sometime around last August?
> 
> The Patriots are NOT fucking around this year.  Brady is the man again, Gronk is healthy/Gronk is unguardable... Doug Baldwin?  He's gonna be on Revis Island all game.  Marshawn Lynch?  Good luck toppling over Vince Wilfork or running passed Devin McCourty, Russel Wilson?  Good luck finding ANYONE to throw to.
> 
> February 1 is the day multiple Patriots cement themselves into the history books.
Click to expand...


Yeah, we know Gronk is unguardable....so was Vernon Davis several times before we shut him down several times in a row, so was Tony Gonzalez before we shut him down, so was Julius Thomas before we shut him down, so was Peyton Manning before we shut him down, so was Aaron Rodgers before we shut him down twice this year, so was Drew Brees before we shut him down twice, so was Aaron Graham before we shut him down twice blah, blah, blah..... we have been hearing about how this team and that team, and this player and that player can't be covered and then when we shut them down it's just the next team that gets to try. Last time we played Gronkowski we shut him down too (well he did have 61 yards and no tds against us which is better than the rest so that's SOMETHING)

Revis can certainly take away one receiver.  No question...what about the other ones? Please God leave Browner/Arrington in man coverage against the other one.  You seriously think you are going to stop Lynch with the 14th ranked rush defense in DVOA?    just stop.


----------



## Shrimpbox

I just can't go against Belichick! But I have been wrong on the college and pro playoffs this year, so what do I know?


----------



## BluePhantom

HUGGY said:


> Carroll is the Champeen at preparing for big games.  The good news is that the Hawks don't have to change anyting or as most would say..anything.
> 
> Wilson and the Seahawks have knocked off every big deal QB in the NFL except in San Diego and against Dallas.
> 
> This Super Bowl should be similar to last year's game.  Brady will feel a lot of pressure to win and Wilson and the LOB will be playing loose.
> 
> I am not sure of a blow out but frankly it would surprise me.



Well in the San Diego game you have to remember that it was 115-120 degrees on the field and the Chargers played a masterful strategy.  They rotated receivers on fly routes and that forced Sherman and Thomas to sprint in that heat on every play.  But since they were rotating it meant that each of their receivers had to sprint once every 4 plays or so while Sherman and Thomas were sprinting every play.  It was a brilliant strategy.  Our defensive secondary didn't just have their hands on their hips from fatigue, they were doubled over with hands on knees, throwing up, and going into the locker room to get hydration IVs.  Brilliant...totally brilliant.  That's what I would have done. 

Dallas ran like a beast...they controlled the ground, they controlled the clock...THAT'S how to beat Seattle. Dallas did it right, dictated the terms, and beat us at our own game....and we were still in it until the end. Can New England control the ground?  Can Blount dictate terms to the Seattle defense?  Only Jamal Charles and Dallas could...are you going to put Blount in that company?  I am not.


----------



## BluePhantom

TheOldSchool said:


> Marshawn Lynch?  Good luck toppling over Vince Wilfork or running passed Devin McCourty, Russel Wilson?



Let's have a look at how RBs have done against New England

Devin Herron: 5.5 yards per carry against you
Justin Forsett: 5.4 yards per carry against you 
Eddie Lacy: 4.7 yards per carry against you
Jamal Charles: 5.1 yards per carry against you
Knile Davis: 6.7 yards per carry against you

And you think you are going to stop Lynch?!?!?!?!?!    Best of fucking luck to you.


----------



## TheOldSchool

BluePhantom said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marshawn Lynch?  Good luck toppling over Vince Wilfork or running passed Devin McCourty, Russel Wilson?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's have a look at how RBs have done against New England
> 
> Devin Herron: 5.5 yards per carry against you
> Justin Forsett: 5.4 yards per carry against you
> Eddie Lacy: 4.7 yards per carry against you
> Jamal Charles: 5.1 yards per carry against you
> Knile Davis: 6.7 yards per carry against you
> 
> And you think you are going to stop Lynch?!?!?!?!?!    Best of fucking luck to you.
Click to expand...

Who's more stoppable?  Lynch or Tom fuckin Brady?


----------



## TheOldSchool

BluePhantom said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> My prediction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that was some in depth analysis there Old School.  Just an observation...Brady thinks he is fabulous whether he wins or loses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the best Patriots team in years.  In the Superbowl Prediction thread I had them winning it all back in, I don't know sometime around last August?
> 
> The Patriots are NOT fucking around this year.  Brady is the man again, Gronk is healthy/Gronk is unguardable... Doug Baldwin?  He's gonna be on Revis Island all game.  Marshawn Lynch?  Good luck toppling over Vince Wilfork or running passed Devin McCourty, Russel Wilson?  Good luck finding ANYONE to throw to.
> 
> February 1 is the day multiple Patriots cement themselves into the history books.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, we know Gronk is unguardable....so was Vernon Davis several times before we shut him down several times in a row, so was Tony Gonzalez before we shut him down, so was Julius Thomas before we shut him down, so was Peyton Manning before we shut him down, so was Aaron Rodgers before we shut him down twice this year, so was Drew Brees before we shut him down twice, so was Aaron Graham before we shut him down twice blah, blah, blah..... we have been hearing about how this team and that team, and this player and that player can't be covered and then when we shut them down it's just the next team that gets to try. Last time we played Gronkowski we shut him down too (well he did have 61 yards and no tds against us which is better than the rest so that's SOMETHING)
> 
> Revis can certainly take away one receiver.  No question...what about the other ones? Please God leave Browner/Arrington in man coverage against the other one.  You seriously think you are going to stop Lynch with the 14th ranked rush defense in DVOA?    just stop.
Click to expand...

Gronk > Davis, Gonzalez, and Thomas COMBINED

Brady's about to bend the Chickenhawks over.


----------



## HUGGY

TheOldSchool said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marshawn Lynch?  Good luck toppling over Vince Wilfork or running passed Devin McCourty, Russel Wilson?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's have a look at how RBs have done against New England
> 
> Devin Herron: 5.5 yards per carry against you
> Justin Forsett: 5.4 yards per carry against you
> Eddie Lacy: 4.7 yards per carry against you
> Jamal Charles: 5.1 yards per carry against you
> Knile Davis: 6.7 yards per carry against you
> 
> And you think you are going to stop Lynch?!?!?!?!?!    Best of fucking luck to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's more stoppable?  Lynch or Tom fuckin Brady?
Click to expand...


If Thomas and Sherman are healed enough to play effectively and Chancellor is wearing his big boy shoulder pads and Maxwell is playing up to his season high standards Brady won't have any good targets and when and IF his receivers do catch the ball his receivers will have to pay with pain and the game will be like in New Jersey.

This will mean that Brady will have to hold on to the ball longer and he will be punished for his indecision.  The best QB in the NFL had a difficult time on Sunday.  I don't see it being any different in Arizona.
 Lynch typically takes a couple of qtrs to get into the flow of a game...but he shows up in the second half just like clock work. I expect when the final play is played Seattle will have more rushing yards than New Eggland.
Brady will probably have a buttload of short ineffective passes and in the end Wilson may just throw enough 20 yard plus passes to equal or maybe even surpass Brady like he did in Seattle against the best QB in the NFL.


----------



## HUGGY

TheOldSchool said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> My prediction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that was some in depth analysis there Old School.  Just an observation...Brady thinks he is fabulous whether he wins or loses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the best Patriots team in years.  In the Superbowl Prediction thread I had them winning it all back in, I don't know sometime around last August?
> 
> 
> The Patriots are NOT fucking around this year.  Brady is the man again, Gronk is healthy/Gronk is unguardable... Doug Baldwin?  He's gonna be on Revis Island all game.  Marshawn Lynch?  Good luck toppling over Vince Wilfork or running passed Devin McCourty, Russel Wilson?  Good luck finding ANYONE to throw to.
> 
> February 1 is the day multiple Patriots cement themselves into the history books.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, we know Gronk is unguardable....so was Vernon Davis several times before we shut him down several times in a row, so was Tony Gonzalez before we shut him down, so was Julius Thomas before we shut him down, so was Peyton Manning before we shut him down, so was Aaron Rodgers before we shut him down twice this year, so was Drew Brees before we shut him down twice, so was Aaron Graham before we shut him down twice blah, blah, blah..... we have been hearing about how this team and that team, and this player and that player can't be covered and then when we shut them down it's just the next team that gets to try. Last time we played Gronkowski we shut him down too (well he did have 61 yards and no tds against us which is better than the rest so that's SOMETHING)
> 
> Revis can certainly take away one receiver.  No question...what about the other ones? Please God leave Browner/Arrington in man coverage against the other one.  You seriously think you are going to stop Lynch with the 14th ranked rush defense in DVOA?    just stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gronk > Davis, Gonzalez, and Thomas COMBINED
> 
> Brady's about to bend the Chickenhawks over.
Click to expand...


Although I don't doubt your sly reference to Brady's sexual leanings I don't believe he will find any willing partners on the Seahawk roster.

Bennett and Avril will keep Tommy uncomfortable.


----------



## Shrimpbox

You can best believe if Seattle plays like they did against Green Bay they won't be winning any game. That was a packer meltdown more so than a Seattle win. That poor tight end won't be playing any more football in the nfl I am afraid. And the two point conversion was another fluke.


----------



## TheOldSchool

HUGGY said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marshawn Lynch?  Good luck toppling over Vince Wilfork or running passed Devin McCourty, Russel Wilson?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's have a look at how RBs have done against New England
> 
> Devin Herron: 5.5 yards per carry against you
> Justin Forsett: 5.4 yards per carry against you
> Eddie Lacy: 4.7 yards per carry against you
> Jamal Charles: 5.1 yards per carry against you
> Knile Davis: 6.7 yards per carry against you
> 
> And you think you are going to stop Lynch?!?!?!?!?!    Best of fucking luck to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's more stoppable?  Lynch or Tom fuckin Brady?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Thomas and Sherman are healed enough to play effectively and Chancellor is wearing his big boy shoulder pads and Maxwell is playing up to his season high standards Brady won't have any good targets and when and IF his receivers do catch the ball his receivers will have to pay with pain and the game will be like in New Jersey.
> 
> This will mean that Brady will have to hold on to the ball longer and he will be punished for his indecision.  The best QB in the NFL had a difficult time on Sunday.  I don't see it being any different in Arizona.
> Lynch typically takes a couple of qtrs to get into the flow of a game...but he shows up in the second half just like clock work. I expect when the final play is played Seattle will have more rushing yards than New Eggland.
> Brady will probably have a buttload of short ineffective passes and in the end Wilson may just throw enough 20 yard plus passes to equal or maybe even surpass Brady like he did in Seattle against the best QB in the NFL.
Click to expand...

The best Quarterback in the NFL had a difficult time.  We'll see how the best Quarterback of ALL TIME does.


----------



## Shrimpbox

Short passes short passes, throwing to a tackle, and brilliant route design for receivers plus when Gronk bulldozes sherman(who gained a lot of my respect for playing with a broken arm) the secondary's heads will be spinning. Remember they beat the ravens with only 13 yards of rushing and 50 pass attempts by Brady. And Brady will pull out all the stops for his legacy and maybe the last game of his career.


----------



## BluePhantom

TheOldSchool said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marshawn Lynch?  Good luck toppling over Vince Wilfork or running passed Devin McCourty, Russel Wilson?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's have a look at how RBs have done against New England
> 
> Devin Herron: 5.5 yards per carry against you
> Justin Forsett: 5.4 yards per carry against you
> Eddie Lacy: 4.7 yards per carry against you
> Jamal Charles: 5.1 yards per carry against you
> Knile Davis: 6.7 yards per carry against you
> 
> And you think you are going to stop Lynch?!?!?!?!?!    Best of fucking luck to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's more stoppable?  Lynch or Tom fuckin Brady?
Click to expand...


Brady


----------



## BluePhantom

Shrimpbox said:


> You can best believe if Seattle plays like they did against Green Bay they won't be winning any game. That was a packer meltdown more so than a Seattle win. That poor tight end won't be playing any more football in the nfl I am afraid. And the two point conversion was another fluke.



Seattle was playing in a torrential downpour....wont be the case in Phoenix....and Seattle doesn't play like that twice in a row.


----------



## HUGGY

Shrimpbox said:


> Short passes short passes, throwing to a tackle, and brilliant route design for receivers plus when Gronk bulldozes sherman(who gained a lot of my respect for playing with a broken arm) the secondary's heads will be spinning. Remember they beat the ravens with only 13 yards of rushing and 50 pass attempts by Brady. And Brady will pull out all the stops for his legacy and maybe the last game of his career.



Gronk won't "bulldoze" Chancellor or Wagner or Wright.  The rain and wind gusts had a lot to do with throwing and catching the ball in Seattle on Sunday.  Wilson actually threw for more yards than Rodgers.  

Rodgers said "the better team lost".  Yet he only passed for ONE TD!  Sour GRAPES if ya ask me.  It was a crazy game that came down to the last minute and the Seahawks proved that they had more heart and faith in their own team than the Packers players had in theirs when it was crunch time.

The Packers had TWO opportunities right on the goal line to prove they were the better team.  Ya Seattle was the recipient of the results of pressing on passing plays early on and it cost them dearly.  If the Hawks had been playing more conservatively they probably wouldn't have given the Packers an average field position near the Hawk's 20 yd line on the Packers first several drives.


----------



## BluePhantom

HUGGY said:


> Rodgers said "the better team lost".  Yet he only passed for ONE TD!  Sour GRAPES if ya ask me.  It was a crazy game that came down to the last minute and the Seahawks proved that they had more heart and faith in their own team than the Packers players had in theirs when it was crunch time.
> 
> The Packers had TWO opportunities right on the goal line to prove they were the better team.  Ya Seattle was the recipient of the results of pressing on passing plays early on and it cost them dearly.  If the Hawks had been playing more conservatively they probably wouldn't have given the Packers an average field position near the Hawk's 20 yd line on the Packers first several drives.



I lost respect for Rodgers for that statement.  Maybe Rodgers should look to himself and ask his team AND HIMSELF why they got inside the Seattle 30 four times including on the one yard line on second down and came away with 9 points and an interception.  Best team lost my ass....play the game for 60 minutes and finish the fight and maybe you wolud be in the Super Bowl Rodgers.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

BluePhantom said:


> Well here is my breakdown.  I have to toss out both the NFC Championship and AFC Championship games for comparison as they were freak games, with heavy rain in both places, no team performed as they normally do...there were just so many freak things that happened that I don't think we can gain much insight from either championship game.  Better to use season averages and what is normally the case to look at this match up.
> 
> Here is the statistical breakdown and my analysis, keeping in mind that we have to see about injuries, tendencies of the officiating crews, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> *Seattle Offense vs. New England Defense (Seattle listed first then New England)*
> 
> 1st in rushing yards (2,762) vs 9th (1,669)
> 2nd in rushing attempts per game (32.8) vs. 18th most against (26.19)
> 1st in yards per attempt (5.3) vs. T8th (4.0)
> 1st in rushing TDs (20) vs. T2nd (6)
> T20th in fumbles lost (2) vs. T18th (2)
> 1st in rushing DVOA (29.9) vs. 14th (-10.4)
> 
> 27th in passing yards (3,250) vs. 17th (3,837)
> 32nd in pass attempts (454) vs. 9th most against (574)
> 15th in completion percentage (63.2%) vs. 8th (59.6%)
> 6th in yards per attempt (7.7) vs. T15th (7.2)
> T22nd in passing TDs (20) vs. T12th (24)
> 30th in interceptions (7) vs. T12th (16)
> T12th sacks (42) vs. T13th (40)
> 8th in quarterback rating (95.1) vs. 10th (84.0)
> 10th in passing DVOA (19.6) vs. 12th (2.0)
> 
> 1st in "explosive plays" (plays over 20 yards)
> 5th in total offensive DVOA (15.0) vs. 11th in total defensive DVOA (-3.4)
> 
> 
> Statistically speaking only, New England is a good defense but nothing terribly spectacular. One thing that jumps out at me is that teams do not run on New England a lot and this is probably because they are too frequently put in a position where the Patriots are exploding on offense and teams do not have the luxury of running the ball. When teams *do *run the ball, they find a very mediocre run defense trying to stop them.  That will play into Seattle’s favor as if we learned anything from the NFC Championship game it is that the Seahawks don’t abandon the run, even when they are down a lot of points.
> 
> 
> New England has allowed a completion percentage below 60% which is solid and not unsurprising given their corners, but their yards allowed per attempt is pretty pedestrian for a Super Bowl team. Combine this with Seattle’s propensity for the big play and it suggests that Seattle will be able to set up the play-action and strike deep for big gains. New England has a good pass rush but nothing Seattle hasn’t seen before, and in fact they have seen far worse and survived it.  Wilson will get sacked a few times but he will escape a lot too.  I don’t see New England being able to bring enough heat to disrupt what the Seahawks like to do in the passing game. IN DVOA there’s a pretty big gap between Seattle’s total offensive  (15.0) and New England’s total defensive (-3.4) for a net of 11.6 in Seattle’s favor.
> 
> 
> I heard a caller on a radio show today suggest that New England can stop the Seattle passing game by putting Revis and Browner/Arrington in man coverage on Seattle’s receivers.  *As a Seattle fan I pray to almighty God that is their game plan.*  Revis can be effective, but remember Browner was a Seahawk for several years and those receivers know his game.  Browner cannot handle Doug Baldwin or Jermaine Kearse one on one over the course of an entire game. Playing man coverage against Seattle is a very quick way to see one of those 35+ yard touchdown passes Seattle has a tendency to throw.
> 
> 
> In the final analysis Seattle should run well, although expecting Lynch to go for 150+ like he did against Green Bay might be a little much, and pass effectively when they need to do so.  Pound the Beast, stay patient, and pick your shot should be Seattle’s plan.
> 
> 
> *New England Offense vs. Seattle Defense (New England listed first then Seattle)*
> 
> 18th in rushing yards (1,727) vs 3rd (1,304)
> 13th in rushing attempts per game (27.4) vs. 28th most (23.75)
> 22nd in yards per attempt (3.9) vs. 2nd (3.4)
> T12th in rushing TDs (13) vs. T5th (8)
> T30th in fumbles lost (0) vs. 3rd (5)
> 14th in rushing DVOA (-3.6) vs. 2nd (-25.1)
> 
> 9th in passing yards (4,121) vs. 1st (2,970)
> T7th in pass attempts (609) vs. 1st most (507)
> 12th in completion percentage (64.4%) vs. 12th (61.7%)
> 20th in yards per attempt (7.0) vs. 2nd (6.3)
> 5th in passing TDs (34) vs. 2nd (17)
> 29th in interceptions (9) vs. T18th (13)
> T28th sacks (28) vs. 20th (37)
> 5th in quarterback rating (97.5) vs. 5th (80.4)
> 5th in passing DVOA (35.0) vs. 3rd (-9.3)
> 
> 6th in total offensive DVOA (13.6) vs. 1st in total defensive DVOA (-16.3)
> 
> 
> The book on Seattle is that you beat them by running the ball.  It’s strange, therefore, that Seattle would lead the league in pass attempts against at 507.  The reason why is because usually Seattle forces the other team to abandon the run and pass in a desperate attempt to catch up. Team’s don’t try to run against Seattle very much and there’s a reason why…you are usually very unsuccessful.  Second in the NFL at yards per carry allowed at 3.4 and second in the NFL in rushing defensive DVOA, you are going to have to bring something special to pound the rock on Seattle and statistically speaking New England doesn’t have it. 22nd in yards per attempt at 3.9 (below the magic 4.0 average), and in the middle of the pack in rushing DVOA with a negative rating does not bode well for the Patriots’ ability to control the clock on the ground or draw in defenders.
> 
> 
> Where New England is really powerful is in the passing game, but that’s exactly what Seattle wants. The more teams pass against them, the better the Seahawks chances get to win the game.  Seattle is superior or equal in every category evaluated, and although the conference championship games were both aberrations due to rain in both games and the way both games unfolded, Green Bay has a statistically superior passing attack to New England’s and Aaron Rodgers didn’t exactly do much against the Legion of Boom.
> 
> 
> Barring a freak occurrence, I can’t see New England running the ball on Seattle, which means they have to throw which is exactly where Seattle thrives.  Seattle enjoys a -2.7 DVOA differential comparing the Patriots offense to the Seahawks defense for an overall difference of 14.3 in Seattle’s favor.  That’s a *significant *difference and it strongly suggests that the Seahawks should be considered 7 to 9 point favorites in this game.
> 
> 
> *Summary*: New England will have to run up a halftime lead of 18 points or so to eliminate Seattle’s rushing attack. Defensively they should play zone coverage, resist the urge to blitz, and hold the line against Lynch. Offensively attack the Seahawks with the run as a diversionary tactic and focus passes on short, underneath routes, flares, and screens. Trying to press it downfield against the LOB is a good way to get picked off and your receivers pounded.
> 
> 
> Seattle, on the other hand….defensively do what they do.  Change nothing.  It’s been how Seattle has played defense for two years.  Everyone knows what they do, you just have to beat them in execution which very rarely happens.  Offensively, pound Lynch, set up the play action, and remain patient.
> 
> 
> *Prediction*: Seattle 31, New England 23



forget the name of the packers running back but he was effective running against them.that was because they had a big lead of course.when you have the lead,you can do that as you mentioned. also whats your answer for how seattle shuts down Kronk.?

He is a force to be reckoned with and the best reciver they will have to deal with on offense.

I like your prediction of the score by the way.i dont see this one being a blowout either like last year because this time around,the pats dont have key injurys to players like the donkeys did.Look how much closer they played them this year when they had ALL their horses? and as i have said many times,brady does not get scared in big games like manning does.


----------



## BluePhantom

9/11 inside job said:


> forget the name of the packers running back but he was effective running against them.that was because they had a big lead of course.when you have the lead,you can do that as you mentioned. also whats your answer for how seattle shuts down Kronk.?
> 
> He is a force to be reckoned with and the best reciver they will have to deal with on offense.
> 
> I like your prediction of the score by the way.i dont see this one being a blowout either like last year because this time around,the pats dont have key injurys to players like the donkeys did.Look how much closer they played them this year when they had ALL their horses? and as i have said many times,brady does not get scared in big games like manning does.



You are thinking of Eddie Lacy and he averaged 3.5 yards per carry which isn't good at all.  As far as Gronk is concerned we shut him down the same way we shut everyone down. Put Wright and Chancellor on him and let Chancellor slam his shoulder into him a few times.  Gronk will get the point.


----------



## candycorn

New England 38, Seattle 17


----------



## LA RAM FAN

BluePhantom said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> forget the name of the packers running back but he was effective running against them.that was because they had a big lead of course.when you have the lead,you can do that as you mentioned. also whats your answer for how seattle shuts down Kronk.?
> 
> He is a force to be reckoned with and the best reciver they will have to deal with on offense.
> 
> I like your prediction of the score by the way.i dont see this one being a blowout either like last year because this time around,the pats dont have key injurys to players like the donkeys did.Look how much closer they played them this year when they had ALL their horses? and as i have said many times,brady does not get scared in big games like manning does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are thinking of Eddie Lacy and he averaged 3.5 yards per carry which isn't good at all.  As far as Gronk is concerned we shut him down the same way we shut everyone down. Put Wright and Chancellor on him and let Chancellor slam his shoulder into him a few times.  Gronk will get the point.
Click to expand...


yeah but I wasnt talking about Lacys normal runs he had,i was referring to that long breakout run he had .I could not believe that happened to their defense.


----------



## BluePhantom

9/11 inside job said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> forget the name of the packers running back but he was effective running against them.that was because they had a big lead of course.when you have the lead,you can do that as you mentioned. also whats your answer for how seattle shuts down Kronk.?
> 
> He is a force to be reckoned with and the best reciver they will have to deal with on offense.
> 
> I like your prediction of the score by the way.i dont see this one being a blowout either like last year because this time around,the pats dont have key injurys to players like the donkeys did.Look how much closer they played them this year when they had ALL their horses? and as i have said many times,brady does not get scared in big games like manning does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are thinking of Eddie Lacy and he averaged 3.5 yards per carry which isn't good at all.  As far as Gronk is concerned we shut him down the same way we shut everyone down. Put Wright and Chancellor on him and let Chancellor slam his shoulder into him a few times.  Gronk will get the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah but I wasnt talking about Lacys normal runs he had,i was referring to that long breakout run he had .I could not believe that happened to their defense.
Click to expand...


Pretty sure that was Starks, not Lacy


----------



## LA RAM FAN

BluePhantom said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> forget the name of the packers running back but he was effective running against them.that was because they had a big lead of course.when you have the lead,you can do that as you mentioned. also whats your answer for how seattle shuts down Kronk.?
> 
> He is a force to be reckoned with and the best reciver they will have to deal with on offense.
> 
> I like your prediction of the score by the way.i dont see this one being a blowout either like last year because this time around,the pats dont have key injurys to players like the donkeys did.Look how much closer they played them this year when they had ALL their horses? and as i have said many times,brady does not get scared in big games like manning does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are thinking of Eddie Lacy and he averaged 3.5 yards per carry which isn't good at all.  As far as Gronk is concerned we shut him down the same way we shut everyone down. Put Wright and Chancellor on him and let Chancellor slam his shoulder into him a few times.  Gronk will get the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah but I wasnt talking about Lacys normal runs he had,i was referring to that long breakout run he had .I could not believe that happened to their defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty sure that was Starks, not Lacy
Click to expand...

well regardless of WHO it was,it was a shocker to see that from the seahawks defense especially since it was a key factor in setting up some points for them late in the game.I never thought the seahawks defense would give up a big play like that in such a big game.

they can ill afford to let that happen again,they wont get lucky again  this time if they have to rely on an onside kick to try to win the game late.


----------



## Papageorgio

I predict the Doritios will have the best commercial. 

I predict the halftime show will not be all that great.


----------



## Shrimpbox

Can anyone predict when we won't have to listen to deflate gate anymore. This fixation is becoming an embarrassment. Could we just talk football. The only thing that could make the halftime show worth watching would be for Katy Perry to have a wardrobe malfunction.


----------



## Papageorgio

I predict someone in America will get drunk and pass out before the game.


----------



## HUGGY

I predict that there will be few great long passes by either team until near the end of the game and Wilson will shine in the fourth qtr as usual.

I predict that Marshawn Lynch will have a hella good game.  Well over 100 yards.

I predict that Tom Brady will throw some amazing short and medium passes but he will have trouble being consistant with Seattle's secondary.

Gronkowski will get at least one TD.

The Patriots will keep it close through the third qtr then the Seahawks will pull away and win by two scores.


----------



## Papageorgio

I predict there will be a coin flip before the game starts.


----------



## B. Kidd

I predict someone from the Patriots will overinflate Seattle footballs resulting in Wilson throwing eight interceptions.


----------



## BluePhantom

Well I did some statistical analysis to try to get some basic stat lines predicted.  I won't go into the actual formulas I used (unless anyone really cares to know) but suffice it to say it was more advanced than averaging out stats and less advanced than a 50 layered algorithm.  Basically here is what the formula produced

*Russell Wilson*: 21 comp on 34 att (.618 comp %), 272 yards (8.0 y/att), 2 TDs, 1 int
*Seattle Team Rushing*: 30 carries, 148 yards (4.9 ypc), 1 TD

*Tom Brady*: 25 comp on 36 att (.694 comp %), 270 yards (7.5 y/att), 2 TDs, 1 int
*New England Team Rushing*: 23 carries, 74 yards (3.2 ypc), 0 TD

Each team got two field goals predicting a final score of 27 - 20 Seattle against my original prediction of 31-23 Seattle.  Essentially Brady vs. Seattle pass D and Wilson vs. New England's pass D cancel each other out and Seattle wins on the strength of the run vs. New England's weakness against the run. 

Of course as we saw last year all it takes is one crazy play to start a cascade effect where it all goes to hell for either side.  But assuming there are no freak occurrences, that's what my numbers say. Take it as you will


----------



## Star

Papageorgio said:


> I predict there will be a coin flip before the game starts.




After  the flip, New England will enter...






,


----------



## HUGGY

I predict that Blount and his ineffective RB pals will have a very difficult time with the Seahawk's Run Defense.

I predict that Gronkowski will get thumped by the Seahawk Linebackers within the 5 yards allowable and have a horrible day.  He WILL catch a scant few balls but will immediately get hit by Chancellor and have next to nothing in YAC.  He is a big tough guy but will be frustrated by the Seahawk coverage.

Brady WILL be moved from his comfort zone in the pocket and be forced to make most of his throws when he and his receivers are not where he wants them to be leading to possibly a couple of interceptions and way more in-completions than will sustain Patriot drives.  I can't see a lot of sackage from either team but Wilson will make far better use of being moved from the pocket than Brady.  Wilson won't be throwing in the wind and rain of the NFC Championship game so I see a MUCH better % of accuracy in his throws resulting in more sustained drives by the Seahawks.

All in all I believe the Seahawks will win more comfortably than most people imagine.

31-20 Seahawks.


----------



## Papageorgio

I bet most people will have something to eat during the Super Bowl.


----------



## hangover

Fact is, Seattle is in the SB by shear luck. And both the players and their fans know it.

Fact is, the Pats scored 28 points with INFLATED balls in the second half, totally embarrassing the Colts.

Fact is, which ever team the refs make calls for will win.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> I predict that Blount and his ineffective RB pals will have a very difficult time with the Seahawk's Run Defense.
> 
> I predict that Gronkowski will get thumped by the Seahawk Linebackers within the 5 yards allowable and have a horrible day.  He WILL catch a scant few balls but will immediately get hit by Chancellor and have next to nothing in YAC.  He is a big tough guy but will be frustrated by the Seahawk coverage.
> 
> Brady WILL be moved from his comfort zone in the pocket and be forced to make most of his throws when he and his receivers are not where he wants them to be leading to possibly a couple of interceptions and way more in-completions than will sustain Patriot drives.  I can't see a lot of sackage from either team but Wilson will make far better use of being moved from the pocket than Brady.  Wilson won't be throwing in the wind and rain of the NFC Championship game so I see a MUCH better % of accuracy in his throws resulting in more sustained drives by the Seahawks.
> 
> All in all I believe the Seahawks will win more comfortably than most people imagine.
> 
> 31-20 Seahawks.



That was what BP pointed out earlier somewhere was that most his interceptions were not his fault,that the weather played a factor in them pointing out the fact that Rodgers had trouble throwing the ball as well which is true enough throwing  two interceptions in the game.

some quarterbacks it bothers more than others playing in bad conditions.I still remember a game from 95 played in Denver between them and the Kansas city clowns where it was a blizzard and strange enough,it was Elway that had all the problems playing in that game throwing the football where the clowns quarterback steve bonehead,had no problems.go figure. This was a future hall of famer that struggled where a backup journeyman did just fine though.

so I can cut Wilson some slack on that game.The only one of the four interceptions that was his fault and on him was the one he threw at halftime.Now that one I don't know what he was thinking since Kearse was covered the entire time.That was very uncharistic  of him to throw that.this time he wont have to worry about the weather though.That probably played a factor in Baldwin fumbling the kickoff as well.they will be much more focused this time not having to deal with the weather.good thing it was last year they played the superbowl in new york huh folks?

The colts don't have a defense and have always struggled with the cheatriots stopping the run.The ravens have a much better run defense and they stopped it which is why the pats attacked their weakness,pas defense having two of their starters in the secondary out which is why they were able to come back and score two touchdowns being down twice against them.they wont have that luxary this time passing against the secondary of the Hawks.they were not able to run the ball against the ravens so what hope will they have against the hawks?

their only threat in the passing game is Gronk.chancellor though can cover him just fine so the others wont be able to get open.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I am treating this superbowl differently than I did last year despite those facts because for one,the hawks  don't have a strong kick returner anymore with both tate and harvin gone.

Last year.there was no doubt in my mind whatsoever the Hawks would win the superbowl after they won the NFC title game.I knew the REAL superbowl was played against the niners,that was the game I was worried about.

I was so sure beyond a doubt the hawks would win last year willing to put up my life savings on it if I was able to find anyone willing to do so.I only could find a couple suckers to bet just a few hundred though.damn.

I had never been THAT confidant and sure about a superbowl since the 49ers and broncos game when what everybody knew would happen,dd happen,the niners blowing out the donkeys.only difference here was it was just the opposite with most the country thinking the donkeys would win the superbowl last year..lol

I am treating this superbowl like I did the ravens/niners superbowl.I felt good about the ravens winning it but not sure enough to bet my life savings though like last year or the niner/broncos game so I only bet a dinner.

That's the kind of bet I am only betting this year because this time around,they are not facing a quarterback who gets scared and panicks in big games and the pats don't have any injurys to key players like the donkeys did last year.those were the two facts why I had supreme confidance in my bet last year but don't this year.


----------



## saveliberty

I predict there will be snacks at my house.

Probably pee once, possibly twice.

There will be no wardrobe malfunction during half time.

It will be the most over analyized Super Bowl in history.  That is BEFORE the game.


----------



## BluePhantom

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I predict that Blount and his ineffective RB pals will have a very difficult time with the Seahawk's Run Defense.
> 
> I predict that Gronkowski will get thumped by the Seahawk Linebackers within the 5 yards allowable and have a horrible day.  He WILL catch a scant few balls but will immediately get hit by Chancellor and have next to nothing in YAC.  He is a big tough guy but will be frustrated by the Seahawk coverage.
> 
> Brady WILL be moved from his comfort zone in the pocket and be forced to make most of his throws when he and his receivers are not where he wants them to be leading to possibly a couple of interceptions and way more in-completions than will sustain Patriot drives.  I can't see a lot of sackage from either team but Wilson will make far better use of being moved from the pocket than Brady.  Wilson won't be throwing in the wind and rain of the NFC Championship game so I see a MUCH better % of accuracy in his throws resulting in more sustained drives by the Seahawks.
> 
> All in all I believe the Seahawks will win more comfortably than most people imagine.
> 
> 31-20 Seahawks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was what BP pointed out earlier somewhere was that most his interceptions were not his fault,that the weather played a factor in them pointing out the fact that Rodgers had trouble throwing the ball as well which is true enough throwing  two interceptions in the game.
> 
> some quarterbacks it bothers more than others playing in bad conditions.I still remember a game from 95 played in Denver between them and the Kansas city clowns where it was a blizzard and strange enough,it was Elway that had all the problems playing in that game throwing the football where the clowns quarterback steve bonehead,had no problems.go figure. This was a future hall of famer that struggled where a backup journeyman did just fine though.
> 
> so I can cut Wilson some slack on that game.The only one of the four interceptions that was his fault and on him was the one he threw at halftime.Now that one I don't know what he was thinking since Kearse was covered the entire time.That was very uncharistic  of him to throw that.this time he wont have to worry about the weather though.That probably played a factor in Baldwin fumbling the kickoff as well.they will be much more focused this time not having to deal with the weather.good thing it was last year they played the superbowl in new york huh folks?
> 
> The colts don't have a defense and have always struggled with the cheatriots stopping the run.The ravens have a much better run defense and they stopped it which is why the pats attacked their weakness,pas defense having two of their starters in the secondary out which is why they were able to come back and score two touchdowns being down twice against them.they wont have that luxary this time passing against the secondary of the Hawks.they were not able to run the ball against the ravens so what hope will they have against the hawks?
> 
> their only threat in the passing game is Gronk.chancellor though can cover him just fine so the others wont be able to get open.
Click to expand...


Well I would say two of those interceptions were Wilson's fault.  Two of them bounced off the receiver's hands and Green Bay took advantage. But the 2nd and 3rd picks were balls Wilson should not have thrown.  Wilson is not above throwing a dangerous pass every now and then, it's just that usually he manages to connect and in that game he didn't.  Hard rain always has a negative effect on the pass and lends itself toward running offense so it's not surprising that Blount and Lynch exploded in their respective games. The conditions and the flow of the games demanded it.

The Colts are a mediocre run D at best.  Footballoutsiders has them at 19th against the run in DVOA at 1.3%.  Keeping in mind that negative numbers in DVOA is what you want for defense that suggests that their run D is a liability.  By comparison Seattle's run D is 2nd at -25.1% where Baltimore is 5th at -19.3%.  So if someone is going to suggest that New England will have success on the ground they are going to have to make that argument based on *something *and a statistical argument can't be the basis because the statistics favor Seattle in a landslide. 

Again it's probabilities.  *Can *Blount have a good day against Seattle?  Sure! Anything *can *happen, but is it *probable*?  Oh hell no!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

hangover said:


> Fact is, Seattle is in the SB by shear luck. And both the players and their fans know it.
> 
> Fact is, the Pats scored 28 points with INFLATED balls in the second half, totally embarrassing the Colts.
> 
> Fact is, which ever team the refs make calls for will win.



don't forget though,the washington redskins were in the superbowl in 87 by sheer luck of an easy dropped pass   as well in the NFC title game that year as both their players and fans knew it also against the Minnesota Vikings when a Viking player was wide open in the end zone and the ball was thrown perfectly at his stomach and he got butterfingers and dropped the pass.

I thought the redskins just backed into that game and the donkeys were going to blow them out since they got lucky.I NEVER considered for a second that the donkeys might lose that game back then.Big mistake on my part.

Oh and don't forget,the Only reason the cheatriots were able to come back against the ravens like they did was they had an injured secondary not starting.with two weeks rest,sherman and Thomas will be ready to go.

the matchups don't favor the cheatriots.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

BluePhantom said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I predict that Blount and his ineffective RB pals will have a very difficult time with the Seahawk's Run Defense.
> 
> I predict that Gronkowski will get thumped by the Seahawk Linebackers within the 5 yards allowable and have a horrible day.  He WILL catch a scant few balls but will immediately get hit by Chancellor and have next to nothing in YAC.  He is a big tough guy but will be frustrated by the Seahawk coverage.
> 
> Brady WILL be moved from his comfort zone in the pocket and be forced to make most of his throws when he and his receivers are not where he wants them to be leading to possibly a couple of interceptions and way more in-completions than will sustain Patriot drives.  I can't see a lot of sackage from either team but Wilson will make far better use of being moved from the pocket than Brady.  Wilson won't be throwing in the wind and rain of the NFC Championship game so I see a MUCH better % of accuracy in his throws resulting in more sustained drives by the Seahawks.
> 
> All in all I believe the Seahawks will win more comfortably than most people imagine.
> 
> 31-20 Seahawks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was what BP pointed out earlier somewhere was that most his interceptions were not his fault,that the weather played a factor in them pointing out the fact that Rodgers had trouble throwing the ball as well which is true enough throwing  two interceptions in the game.
> 
> some quarterbacks it bothers more than others playing in bad conditions.I still remember a game from 95 played in Denver between them and the Kansas city clowns where it was a blizzard and strange enough,it was Elway that had all the problems playing in that game throwing the football where the clowns quarterback steve bonehead,had no problems.go figure. This was a future hall of famer that struggled where a backup journeyman did just fine though.
> 
> so I can cut Wilson some slack on that game.The only one of the four interceptions that was his fault and on him was the one he threw at halftime.Now that one I don't know what he was thinking since Kearse was covered the entire time.That was very uncharistic  of him to throw that.this time he wont have to worry about the weather though.That probably played a factor in Baldwin fumbling the kickoff as well.they will be much more focused this time not having to deal with the weather.good thing it was last year they played the superbowl in new york huh folks?
> 
> The colts don't have a defense and have always struggled with the cheatriots stopping the run.The ravens have a much better run defense and they stopped it which is why the pats attacked their weakness,pas defense having two of their starters in the secondary out which is why they were able to come back and score two touchdowns being down twice against them.they wont have that luxary this time passing against the secondary of the Hawks.they were not able to run the ball against the ravens so what hope will they have against the hawks?
> 
> their only threat in the passing game is Gronk.chancellor though can cover him just fine so the others wont be able to get open.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I would say two of those interceptions were Wilson's fault.  Two of them bounced off the receiver's hands and Green Bay took advantage. But the 2nd and 3rd picks were balls Wilson should not have thrown.  Wilson is not above throwing a dangerous pass every now and then, it's just that usually he manages to connect and in that game he didn't.  Hard rain always has a negative effect on the pass and lends itself toward running offense so it's not surprising that Blount and Lynch exploded in their respective games. The conditions and the flow of the games demanded it.
> 
> The Colts are a mediocre run D at best.  Footballoutsiders has them at 19th against the run in DVOA at 1.3%.  Keeping in mind that negative numbers in DVOA is what you want for defense that suggests that their run D is a liability.  By comparison Seattle's run D is 2nd at -25.1% where Baltimore is 5th at -19.3%.  So if someone is going to suggest that New England will have success on the ground they are going to have to make that argument based on *something *and a statistical argument can't be the basis because the statistics favor Seattle in a landslide.
> 
> Again it's probabilities.  *Can *Blount have a good day against Seattle?  Sure! Anything *can *happen, but is it *probable*?  Oh hell no!
Click to expand...


exactly.anythings possible but sure not probable.If they struggled against the ravens at HOME,how do they expect doing any better against the SEAHAWKS run defense and what will pretty much be a home game for them?lol  just don't see it happening.possible yes,but extremely unlikely.plus they are playing in a stadium that they are very very familiar with much more so than the pats.

as I said,I am not ruling out a pats victory like I did the donkeys last year.If the pats do win though,its not going to be easy for them by any means as one nutcase predicted a blowout putting their hate for carrol as their reason instead of using their mind and logic and common sense.


----------



## Papageorgio

I think that the team that scores the most points, will win.


----------



## HUGGY

hangover said:


> *Fact is, Seattle is in the SB by shear luck.* And both the players and their fans know it.
> 
> Fact is, the Pats scored 28 points with INFLATED balls in the second half, totally embarrassing the Colts.
> 
> Fact is, which ever team the refs make calls for will win.



*That observation is idiotic. 
*
There is an element of luck in every football game on both sides of the ball.

One could easily argue that in the onside kick the Seahawk player DID his job and the GB player DID NOT do his job.  That's just better training and preparation.

The REST of the last three and a half minutes of that game was just some of the best crunch time football that has ever been performed.


----------



## BluePhantom

9/11 inside job said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is, Seattle is in the SB by shear luck. And both the players and their fans know it.
> 
> Fact is, the Pats scored 28 points with INFLATED balls in the second half, totally embarrassing the Colts.
> 
> Fact is, which ever team the refs make calls for will win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't forget though,the washington redskins were in the superbowl in 87 by sheer luck of an easy dropped pass   as well in the NFC title game that year as both their players and fans knew it also against the Minnesota Vikings when a Viking player was wide open in the end zone and the ball was thrown perfectly at his stomach and he got butterfingers and dropped the pass.
> 
> I thought the redskins just backed into that game and the donkeys were going to blow them out since they got lucky.big mistake.oh and don't forget,the Only reason the cheatriots were able to come back against the ravens like they did was they had an injured secondary not starting.with two weeks rest,sherman and Thomas will be ready to go.
> 
> the matchups don't favor the cheatriots.
Click to expand...


Well like most casual "fans" Hangover only looks at one side of the equation.  Was it luck that Seattle recovered the onside kick?  Well there was an element of luck involved sure.  It was lucky that the Green Bay player went for the ball instead of delivering the block. But Seattle also executed a perfect kick and a perfect flood into the zone.  Seattle caught a break and took advantage. Well Green Bay caught some breaks too.  The ball bouncing out of Kearse's hands right into a Green Bay defender instead of the ground or some other result is luck too.  But people like Hangover and other tend to only look at the last few minutes and think that there were no breaks prior to that that created that situation in the first place. What really decided the game was not *when *the breaks came but *what each team did with the breaks they got* and Green Bay wasn't able to take advantage as well. Seattle turned their breaks into touchdowns and Green Bay turned their breaks into field goals and that's that


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Fact is, Seattle is in the SB by shear luck.* And both the players and their fans know it.
> 
> Fact is, the Pats scored 28 points with INFLATED balls in the second half, totally embarrassing the Colts.
> 
> Fact is, which ever team the refs make calls for will win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *That observation is idiotic.
> *
> There is an element of luck in every football game on both sides of the ball.
> 
> One could easily argue that in the onside kick the Seahawk player DID his job and the GB player DID NOT do his job.  That's just better training and preparation.
> 
> The REST of the last three and a half minutes of that game was just some of the best crunch time football that has ever been performed.
Click to expand...

good point now that you mention that.was it LUCK that Wilson under extreme pressure and an extremely stressful situation,completed that pass with a passer all over him and the season on the line? If he doesn't complete that pass,that field goal kick of the packers at the end of regulation  doesn't just tie it up and send it to overtime giving the seahawks the opportunity to win,the game is over then with the packers getting the winning field goal.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

BluePhantom said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is, Seattle is in the SB by shear luck. And both the players and their fans know it.
> 
> Fact is, the Pats scored 28 points with INFLATED balls in the second half, totally embarrassing the Colts.
> 
> Fact is, which ever team the refs make calls for will win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't forget though,the washington redskins were in the superbowl in 87 by sheer luck of an easy dropped pass   as well in the NFC title game that year as both their players and fans knew it also against the Minnesota Vikings when a Viking player was wide open in the end zone and the ball was thrown perfectly at his stomach and he got butterfingers and dropped the pass.
> 
> I thought the redskins just backed into that game and the donkeys were going to blow them out since they got lucky.big mistake.oh and don't forget,the Only reason the cheatriots were able to come back against the ravens like they did was they had an injured secondary not starting.with two weeks rest,sherman and Thomas will be ready to go.
> 
> the matchups don't favor the cheatriots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well like most casual "fans" Hangover only looks at one side of the equation.  Was it luck that Seattle recovered the onside kick?  Well there was an element of luck involved sure.  It was lucky that the Green Bay player went for the ball instead of delivering the block. But Seattle also executed a perfect kick and a perfect flood into the zone.  Seattle caught a break and took advantage. Well Green Bay caught some breaks too.  The ball bouncing out of Kearse's hands right into a Green Bay defender instead of the ground or some other result is luck too.  But people like Hangover and other tend to only look at the last few minutes and think that there were no breaks prior to that that created that situation in the first place. What really decided the game was not *when *the breaks came but *what each team did with the breaks they got* and Green Bay wasn't able to take advantage as well. Seattle turned their breaks into touchdowns and Green Bay turned their breaks into field goals and that's that
Click to expand...


well said.yeah funny about how he forgets to mention the LUCK greenbay had getting those interceptions that came to them cause they bounced off his fingers and LUCKILY came into the green bay  defenders hands.lol.

Hangover needs to stick to government corruption.a subject where he actually looks at both sides of the coin and is not biased on which is very surprising since this site seems to draw the biggest American flag waving sheep I have ever encountered at a site before.lol.


----------



## Moonglow

This is what burns me out during the two week break before the Super bowl, dreary dull conversation and speculation....All I want to do is place bets....


----------



## antiquity

Defense rules, Seattle in a close one.


----------



## BluePhantom

antiquity said:


> Defense rules, Seattle in a close one.



Well you know all I hear is "but this is Tom Brady".  Well Peyton Manning is 0-2 against the Seattle defense and he is pretty good too, Aaron Rodgers is 0-3 and he doesn't suck, Drew Brees is 0-2, Brady himself is 0-1....about the only big time QB to beat Seattle was Rivers and look closely at that game.  It was 115-120 degrees on the field and the Chargers executed a brilliant strategy of rotating receivers on fly routes.  That forced the LOB to sprint in that heat on every play while the Chargers receivers only had to sprint every 4-5 downs.

I lived in Arizona for 15 years and I know that type of heat and let me tell you.....it's totally dehabilitating.  When you exert yourself in that type of heat you can't see correctly, your head spins, you can't think straight.  Usually you know when players are tired because their hands are on their hips huffing and puffing.  The Seahawks defense had their hands on their knees, they were throwing up, having to go get IVs for hydration.  I have to give credit to the Chargers...it was a brilliant strategy and it worked perfectly.  It will be warm in Phoenix this week but it won't be hot.

Brady may finally be the big time quarterback that can pick the Seahawks apart in the big game, but no one has been able to do it so far...at least very few have and those that have usually have had something else supporting them be it heat, an excellent running game...*something*.  If it's just Brady and Gronk that the Patriots are relying on to win this game, New England is doomed.


----------



## Papageorgio

Moonglow said:


> This is what burns me out during the two week break before the Super bowl, dreary dull conversation and speculation....All I want to do is place bets....



I wish they would make it a week break. Two weeks is too much. 

Also make the game on a Saturday, not Sunday.


----------



## Synthaholic

I predict that Richard Sherman will once again show his ass.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

BluePhantom said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Defense rules, Seattle in a close one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you know all I hear is "but this is Tom Brady".  Well Peyton Manning is 0-2 against the Seattle defense and he is pretty good too, Aaron Rodgers is 0-3 and he doesn't suck, Drew Brees is 0-2, Brady himself is 0-1....about the only big time QB to beat Seattle was Rivers and look closely at that game.  It was 115-120 degrees on the field and the Chargers executed a brilliant strategy of rotating receivers on fly routes.  That forced the LOB to sprint in that heat on every play while the Chargers receivers only had to sprint every 4-5 downs.
> 
> I lived in Arizona for 15 years and I know that type of heat and let me tell you.....it's totally dehabilitating.  When you exert yourself in that type of heat you can't see correctly, your head spins, you can't think straight.  Usually you know when players are tired because their hands are on their hips huffing and puffing.  The Seahawks defense had their hands on their knees, they were throwing up, having to go get IVs for hydration.  I have to give credit to the Chargers...it was a brilliant strategy and it worked perfectly.  It will be warm in Phoenix this week but it won't be hot.
> 
> Brady may finally be the big time quarterback that can pick the Seahawks apart in the big game, but no one has been able to do it so far...at least very few have and those that have usually have had something else supporting them be it heat, an excellent running game...*something*.  If it's just Brady and Gronk that the Patriots are relying on to win this game, New England is doomed.
Click to expand...


Yeah thats what I was trying to explain to a lot of the seahawks haters earlier in the year when they lost that game was how the heat affects your play but it just went through one ear and out the other with them so its refreshing to see someone on here that understands that.

these people must live like in alaska or something the fact they dont understand how heat affects your play and wearing dark colors makes it harder on the visiting team.

It just goes through one ear and out the other with them as well when you try and explain that the chargers are used to those conditions having to play in them once in while where the seahawks dont.

yeah I know exactly what you are talking about on Arizona also cause I lived there for a few years when i was little and I still remember to this day one day at school,the air conditioners were not working and we had just come out of gym and in arizona,when you come out of a gym class and you dont have air condition ,then its like hell as you know.

these people who kept saying back then that heat wasnt a factor for the hawks losing that game,should try and have some kind of strainful activity in the heat in arizona sometime and see how its hell trying to get along without any air condition afterwards.

That was when I was toddeler and like i said,i STILL vividly remember it to this day as well because of the hell i went throught that day.it was terrible.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Seattle can be run on...see Packer Game,  everyone is talking about Brady, I think you will see a more run oriented game plan, try to get the early lead and use Seattles love of the gimmick play against em


----------



## BluePhantom

Manonthestreet said:


> Seattle can be run on...see Packer Game,  everyone is talking about Brady, I think you will see a more run oriented game plan, try to get the early lead and use Seattles love of the gimmick play against em



Well that game was set up for the run due to the rain and even then Lacy only got 3.5 yards per carry. That's not very good, dude.  Starks had 5 carries for 44 yards but one of them was a 32 yarder where there was no one in the right flat at all. The Packers had a couple good runs that really padded their stats but overall they weren't very effective running at all.


----------



## BluePhantom

9/11 inside job said:


> It just goes through one ear and out the other with them as well when you try and explain that the chargers are used to those conditions having to play in them once in while where the seahawks dont.
> 
> these people who kept saying back then that heat wasnt a factor for the hawks losing that game,should try and have some kind of strainful activity in the heat in arizona sometime and see how its hell trying to get along without any air condition afterwards.
> 
> That was when I was toddeler and like i said,i STILL vividly remember it to this day as well because of the hell i went throught that day.it was terrible.



Well yeah, the Chargers were at home and they get to choose the uniform schemes.  They didn't wear white and put Seattle in their blues by coincidence.    I remember wearing black shoes in the summer in Phoenix and I always wore light clothing, but when I had black shoes on my feet would literally burn (like on fire) while the rest of my body was ok. 

I am in pretty good shape but I remember doing yard work in that heat and I could go maybe 15 minutes before I had to go inside and guzzle water and rest for a good 45 minutes before I went out again.  Trying to play football in that heat, in dark clothing....I remember saying to my wife that they needed to stop that game until the night because it was too dangerous to play in those conditions.  Earl Thomas got heat stroke and I am amazed he was the only one.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Usually its easier to stop what you know is coming and they still had a good game running the ball.


----------



## BluePhantom

Manonthestreet said:


> Usually its easier to stop what you know is coming and they still had a good game running the ball.



Again if you think Lacy running for 3.5 ypc is a good game then we define it far differently


----------



## Manonthestreet

Funny how people want to tout Wilson big plays trying to elevate him above mediocre and dismiss other teams big plays to make themselves look better.


----------



## hangover

It really is fun to see Seattle fans try to convince themselves that it wasn't luck that the Hawks are in the SB. 
It's also fun to see them try to convince themselves that Belicheck and Brady aren't the greatest coach and QB in the game.

Under-estimating the opposition makes it that much harder to eat crow.


----------



## BluePhantom

hangover said:


> It really is fun to see Seattle fans try to convince themselves that it wasn't luck that the Hawks are in the SB.
> It's also fun to see them try to convince themselves that Belicheck and Brady aren't the greatest coach and QB in the game.
> 
> Under-estimating the opposition makes it that much harder to eat crow.



I don't under-estimate them at all.  The Patriots are a fantastic team and I have said many times that they can win this game.  I just don't think it is the probable outcome based on statistical analysis of recent performances put in their proper perspectives.  Sure, New England can win.  I would be surprised but I wouldn't be shocked to my core and it wouldn't really change my analysis.  All I would say is "hey they beat the probabilities.  Good for them.  Congratulations."  My guess is Seattle would win this game 60% - 65% of the time...but the Bills beat the Patriots this year and the Rams beat the Seahawks this year too.  Pfft....we'll find out at the end of the game whether the probabilities held up or the Patriots beat the statistical odds.  Based purely on the numbers Seattle should win, but hell it's a football game...anything can happen.


----------



## BluePhantom

Manonthestreet said:


> Funny how people want to tout Wilson big plays trying to elevate him above mediocre and dismiss other teams big plays to make themselves look better.



I don't think anyone dismisses the big plays of the other team...but Seattle does lead the NFL in plays over 20 yards so...there's that.  It's not that other teams can't make an explosive play, it's that Seattle does it more often.


----------



## antiquity

Manonthestreet said:


> Usually its easier to stop what you know is coming and they still had a good game running the ball.



All teams who played Seattle over the past two years knew up front that Seattle would be running the ball and not to many found a way to stop them. Even with Matthew and Peppers up front couldn't stop Lynch why does anyone think a porous run defense of New England can?


----------



## Manonthestreet

You did trying to fit Seattle defense into your own analysis.......


----------



## antiquity

Manonthestreet said:


> You did trying to fit Seattle defense into your own analysis.......



As far as I know no one is doubting the abilities of Seattle defense...But I can see holes in New England's.


----------



## Manonthestreet

1300 yrds doesnt shout unstoppable.......


----------



## HUGGY

hangover said:


> It really is fun to see Seattle fans try to convince themselves that it wasn't luck that the Hawks are in the SB.
> It's also fun to see them try to convince themselves that Belicheck and Brady aren't the greatest coach and QB in the game.
> 
> Under-estimating the opposition makes it that much harder to eat crow.



Ya...it must be a hoot sitting this one out.


----------



## BluePhantom

Manonthestreet said:


> You did trying to fit Seattle defense into your own analysis.......



Ok whatever...just because Wilson had a great finish to the NFC Championship doesn't mean he passed well the whole game.  Seattle's passing game against Green Bay was abysmal.  Yeah Wilson rallied and turned it around but it was still a shitty game overall.  Similarly, just because Starks had one big run doesn't mean Green Bay's running game was effective.  Really not that hard to grasp


----------



## BluePhantom

Manonthestreet said:


> 1300 yrds doesnt shout unstoppable.......



Well when 1,300 yards is 3rd best in the NFL with a 3.4 ypc avaerage against (2nd in the NFL) I'd say that's pretty damned solid.  Dude, if you get a letter from Mensa, don't bother opening it.  I can assure you your application has been rejected.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Solid yes above avg yes.......great ????  No............... 81 yds per game ...doesnt sound so unstoppable once the stats are looked at instead of the hype.


----------



## HUGGY

Lynch faced the best run Defenses in the .NFL...Some of them twice this season.  It is well established that the NFC West has by far the toughest run Defenses.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

TheOldSchool said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marshawn Lynch?  Good luck toppling over Vince Wilfork or running passed Devin McCourty, Russel Wilson?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's have a look at how RBs have done against New England
> 
> Devin Herron: 5.5 yards per carry against you
> Justin Forsett: 5.4 yards per carry against you
> Eddie Lacy: 4.7 yards per carry against you
> Jamal Charles: 5.1 yards per carry against you
> Knile Davis: 6.7 yards per carry against you
> 
> And you think you are going to stop Lynch?!?!?!?!?!    Best of fucking luck to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's more stoppable?  Lynch or Tom fuckin Brady?
Click to expand...


I believe you've left someone out.

  I asked the LORD for a 10 point lead and that is what I believe I'll receive.   Seahawks beat the Patriots by 10 points.  See you after the game.  God willing.


----------



## longknife

Pay attention - the line is usually right on - as I've seen over the past 35 years

NFL Las Vegas Sportsbook Odds Football Sports Betting Lines and Point Spreads at VegasInsider.com.


----------



## BluePhantom

Manonthestreet said:


> Solid yes above avg yes.......great ????  No............... 81 yds per game ...doesnt sound so unstoppable once the stats are looked at instead of the hype.


Well


longknife said:


> Pay attention - the line is usually right on - as I've seen over the past 35 years
> 
> NFL Las Vegas Sportsbook Odds Football Sports Betting Lines and Point Spreads at VegasInsider.com.



Yeah they were right on the nose last year too huh?


----------



## longknife

BluePhantom said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Solid yes above avg yes.......great ????  No............... 81 yds per game ...doesnt sound so unstoppable once the stats are looked at instead of the hype.
> 
> 
> 
> Well
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pay attention - the line is usually right on - as I've seen over the past 35 years
> 
> NFL Las Vegas Sportsbook Odds Football Sports Betting Lines and Point Spreads at VegasInsider.com.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah they were right on the nose last year too huh?
Click to expand...


OOps! They took a drubbing.


----------



## Manonthestreet

BluePhantom said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Solid yes above avg yes.......great ????  No............... 81 yds per game ...doesnt sound so unstoppable once the stats are looked at instead of the hype.
> 
> 
> 
> Well
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pay attention - the line is usually right on - as I've seen over the past 35 years
> 
> NFL Las Vegas Sportsbook Odds Football Sports Betting Lines and Point Spreads at VegasInsider.com.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah they were right on the nose last year too huh?
Click to expand...

Wondering if you saw the  yahoo article game analysis, one where computer ran the game 50,000 times, curious you narrowed your spread right after that......


----------



## Mad Scientist

The team that scores the most points in regulation or overtime will "win".

I hope it's New England doing it in a way that obviously cheating and highly controversial which will lead to great turmoil and possible destruction of the entire NFL. I hope the lights go out in the middle of a scoring play. I hope the retractable field starts moving during the game. I hope Brady is seen deflating balls on the sideline. I hope players are seen taking steroids on the sideline. I hope the spread isn't covered so Vegas takes a bath.

One thing is certain so no "hoping" is needed: Cities will burn! Drunken and Ignorant Sports Zombies will celebrate "their" teams' win by doing what any mindless person would do: Burn it all down!

All the Stupor Bowl 4.6 million dollar commercials can be seen here by the way:

NFL Super Bowl TV Commercials - YouTube


----------



## Papageorgio

Mad Scientist said:


> The team that scores the most points in regulation or overtime will "win".
> 
> I hope it's New England doing it in a way that obviously cheating and highly controversial which will lead to great turmoil and possible destruction of the entire NFL. I hope the lights go out in the middle of a scoring play. I hope the retractable field starts moving during the game. I hope Brady is seen deflating balls on the sideline. I hope players are seen taking steroids on the sideline. I hope the spread isn't covered so Vegas takes a bath.
> 
> One thing is certain so no "hoping" is needed: Cities will burn! Drunken and Ignorant Sports Zombies will celebrate "their" teams' win by doing what any mindless person would do: Burn it all down!
> 
> All the Stupor Bowl 4.6 million dollar commercials can be seen here by the way:
> 
> NFL Super Bowl TV Commercials - YouTube


Cool the commercials, that's the main reason to watch. Thanks!


----------



## BluePhantom

Manonthestreet said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Solid yes above avg yes.......great ????  No............... 81 yds per game ...doesnt sound so unstoppable once the stats are looked at instead of the hype.
> 
> 
> 
> Well
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pay attention - the line is usually right on - as I've seen over the past 35 years
> 
> NFL Las Vegas Sportsbook Odds Football Sports Betting Lines and Point Spreads at VegasInsider.com.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah they were right on the nose last year too huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wondering if you saw the  yahoo article game analysis, one where computer ran the game 50,000 times, curious you narrowed your spread right after that......
Click to expand...


Nope...haven't seen it.  Got a link?


----------



## Manonthestreet

Simulator runs Super Bowl matchup 50 000 times and winner is ... Shutdown Corner - Yahoo Sports


----------



## BluePhantom

Manonthestreet said:


> Simulator runs Super Bowl matchup 50 000 times and winner is ... Shutdown Corner - Yahoo Sports



Interesting.  Pretty similar analysis


----------



## Manonthestreet

Well their spread is closer....... lot closer than your original......Wonder what Madden 2014 says?


----------



## BluePhantom

Manonthestreet said:


> Well their spread is closer....... lot closer than your original......Wonder what Madden 2014 says?


 I read somewhere that Madden picked New England, but it picked Denver last year too.  The porcupine picks Seattle so there you go.


----------



## antiquity

hangover said:


> It really is fun to see Seattle fans try to convince themselves that it wasn't luck that the Hawks are in the SB.
> It's also fun to see them try to convince themselves that Belicheck and Brady aren't the greatest coach and QB in the game.
> 
> Under-estimating the opposition makes it that much harder to eat crow.



Wow..these comment sound just like Denver fans did last year before the Super Bowl...the greatest quarterback to ever play the game with a NFL record 55 touchdown passes and a NFL record 5400+ passing yardage and you know what Manning did in the Super Bowl don't you? I think a lot of Denver fans were eating crow if that was the bird of choice.

Wait.... I think Green Bay fans were say their head coach and quarterback were the greatest....I bet that is kind of up setting to New England fans.

But lets settle down a little bit, okay? No where has anyone I have ever seen claimed Wilson or Carroll was anywhere near the 'greatest'.

Now for a reality check...Seattle beat several very good teams with very good defenses in winning the last 11 out of 12 games be it luck or what ever while New England was losing to a not so great team in the Buffalo Bills. 

The fact is Wilson and Seattle is 10-0 against the better quarterbacks in the NFL today, including Brady.


----------



## mack20

antiquity said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really is fun to see Seattle fans try to convince themselves that it wasn't luck that the Hawks are in the SB.
> It's also fun to see them try to convince themselves that Belicheck and Brady aren't the greatest coach and QB in the game.
> 
> Under-estimating the opposition makes it that much harder to eat crow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow..these comment sound just like Denver fans did last year before the Super Bowl...the greatest quarterback to ever play the game with a NFL record 55 touchdown passes and a NFL record 5400+ passing yardage and you know what Manning did in the Super Bowl don't you? I think a lot of Denver fans were eating crow if that was the bird of choice.
> 
> Wait.... I think Green Bay fans were say their head coach and quarterback were the greatest....I bet that is kind of up setting to New England fans.
> 
> But lets settle down a little bit, okay? No where has anyone I have ever seen claimed Wilson or Carroll was anywhere near the 'greatest'.
> 
> Now for a reality check...Seattle beat several very good teams with very good defenses in winning the last 11 out of 12 games be it luck or what ever while New England was losing to a not so great team in the Buffalo Bills.
> 
> The fact is Wilson and Seattle is 10-0 against the better quarterbacks in the NFL today, including Brady.
Click to expand...



You should really stop making the comment about the Bills if you want to be taken seriously.  That game was after the Pats had already locked up the #1 seed and it was basically their JV squad going up against what was actually a very solid Buffalo defense. It was no surprise that they lost. 

As far as Wilson's record against top QBs, it's honestly very impressive.  However, keep in mind the following:

1. Over the course of his career, there is not a single team in the NFL that Brady has a losing record to. 

2. Brady holds the NFL records for most playoff wins, touchdown passes, and yards passing. 

3. Brady's 20 career playoff wins are more than 21 current NFL FRANCHISES.


----------



## Star

mack20 said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really is fun to see Seattle fans try to convince themselves that it wasn't luck that the Hawks are in the SB.
> It's also fun to see them try to convince themselves that Belicheck and Brady aren't the greatest coach and QB in the game.
> 
> Under-estimating the opposition makes it that much harder to eat crow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow..these comment sound just like Denver fans did last year before the Super Bowl...the greatest quarterback to ever play the game with a NFL record 55 touchdown passes and a NFL record 5400+ passing yardage and you know what Manning did in the Super Bowl don't you? I think a lot of Denver fans were eating crow if that was the bird of choice.
> 
> Wait.... I think Green Bay fans were say their head coach and quarterback were the greatest....I bet that is kind of up setting to New England fans.
> 
> But lets settle down a little bit, okay? No where has anyone I have ever seen claimed Wilson or Carroll was anywhere near the 'greatest'.
> 
> Now for a reality check...Seattle beat several very good teams with very good defenses in winning the last 11 out of 12 games be it luck or what ever while New England was losing to a not so great team in the Buffalo Bills.
> 
> The fact is Wilson and Seattle is 10-0 against the better quarterbacks in the NFL today, including Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You should really stop making the comment about the Bills if you want to be taken seriously.  That game was after the Pats had already locked up the #1 seed and it was basically their JV squad going up against what was actually a very solid Buffalo defense. It was no surprise that they lost.
> 
> As far as Wilson's record against top QBs, it's honestly very impressive.  However, keep in mind the following:
> 
> 1. Over the course of his career, there is not a single team in the NFL that Brady has a losing record to.
> 
> 2. Brady holds the NFL records for most playoff wins, touchdown passes, and yards passing.
> 
> 3. Brady's 20 career playoff wins are more than 21 current NFL FRANCHISES.
Click to expand...



Agreed, Brady was a  great quarterback - one of the best, maybe the best ever but-----but the thing about history is...it's history.
.


----------



## mack20

Star said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really is fun to see Seattle fans try to convince themselves that it wasn't luck that the Hawks are in the SB.
> It's also fun to see them try to convince themselves that Belicheck and Brady aren't the greatest coach and QB in the game.
> 
> Under-estimating the opposition makes it that much harder to eat crow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow..these comment sound just like Denver fans did last year before the Super Bowl...the greatest quarterback to ever play the game with a NFL record 55 touchdown passes and a NFL record 5400+ passing yardage and you know what Manning did in the Super Bowl don't you? I think a lot of Denver fans were eating crow if that was the bird of choice.
> 
> Wait.... I think Green Bay fans were say their head coach and quarterback were the greatest....I bet that is kind of up setting to New England fans.
> 
> But lets settle down a little bit, okay? No where has anyone I have ever seen claimed Wilson or Carroll was anywhere near the 'greatest'.
> 
> Now for a reality check...Seattle beat several very good teams with very good defenses in winning the last 11 out of 12 games be it luck or what ever while New England was losing to a not so great team in the Buffalo Bills.
> 
> The fact is Wilson and Seattle is 10-0 against the better quarterbacks in the NFL today, including Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You should really stop making the comment about the Bills if you want to be taken seriously.  That game was after the Pats had already locked up the #1 seed and it was basically their JV squad going up against what was actually a very solid Buffalo defense. It was no surprise that they lost.
> 
> As far as Wilson's record against top QBs, it's honestly very impressive.  However, keep in mind the following:
> 
> 1. Over the course of his career, there is not a single team in the NFL that Brady has a losing record to.
> 
> 2. Brady holds the NFL records for most playoff wins, touchdown passes, and yards passing.
> 
> 3. Brady's 20 career playoff wins are more than 21 current NFL FRANCHISES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, Brady was a  great quarterback - one of the best, maybe the best ever but-----but the thing about history is...it's history.
> .
Click to expand...


You know that Brady hit the milestones in #2 and 3 this postseason, right?  Pretty recent history.


----------



## HUGGY

mack20 said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really is fun to see Seattle fans try to convince themselves that it wasn't luck that the Hawks are in the SB.
> It's also fun to see them try to convince themselves that Belicheck and Brady aren't the greatest coach and QB in the game.
> 
> Under-estimating the opposition makes it that much harder to eat crow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow..these comment sound just like Denver fans did last year before the Super Bowl...the greatest quarterback to ever play the game with a NFL record 55 touchdown passes and a NFL record 5400+ passing yardage and you know what Manning did in the Super Bowl don't you? I think a lot of Denver fans were eating crow if that was the bird of choice.
> 
> Wait.... I think Green Bay fans were say their head coach and quarterback were the greatest....I bet that is kind of up setting to New England fans.
> 
> But lets settle down a little bit, okay? No where has anyone I have ever seen claimed Wilson or Carroll was anywhere near the 'greatest'.
> 
> Now for a reality check...Seattle beat several very good teams with very good defenses in winning the last 11 out of 12 games be it luck or what ever while New England was losing to a not so great team in the Buffalo Bills.
> 
> The fact is Wilson and Seattle is 10-0 against the better quarterbacks in the NFL today, including Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You should really stop making the comment about the Bills if you want to be taken seriously.  That game was after the Pats had already locked up the #1 seed and it was basically their JV squad going up against what was actually a very solid Buffalo defense. It was no surprise that they lost.
> 
> As far as Wilson's record against top QBs, it's honestly very impressive.  However, keep in mind the following:
> 
> *1. Over the course of his career, there is not a single team in the NFL that Brady has a losing record to.
> 
> 2. Brady holds the NFL records for most playoff wins, touchdown passes, and yards passing.
> 
> 3. Brady's 20 career playoff wins are more than 21 current NFL FRANCHISES*.
Click to expand...


The way, the NFL including and especially, the Patriots and the Seahawks burn through hopefuls while building each season's roster really excludes the importance of histories going back more than two years.

Belichick and Carroll are masters at finding diamonds in the rough that are conveniently dirt cheap allowing the team's abilities to hang on to a core of veteran star players.

SOOOooo..... all this talk of events that occurred several or more seasons ago has no bearing on Sunday's match up. I dare say that with the exception of Brady's memory the game three seasons ago, which Seattle won, will have little to do with the Super Bowl analysis.  Probably the strongest factor coming out of that game will be that it was Wilson's 3-4 th game in the NFL..  Nobody with half a brain would suggest that Russell has gone backwards since then.  It might be fair to wonder if Brady has lost a step and a bit of throwing speed in three years.

Wilson has probably another 4-5 years ahead of him before his physical skills start to diminish. Brady is at the point where most athletes/people have already felt the wear and tear and have had numerous repairs.  I'm not suggesting that Tom is way over the hill...but the crest of the hill is behind him.


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really is fun to see Seattle fans try to convince themselves that it wasn't luck that the Hawks are in the SB.
> It's also fun to see them try to convince themselves that Belicheck and Brady aren't the greatest coach and QB in the game.
> 
> Under-estimating the opposition makes it that much harder to eat crow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow..these comment sound just like Denver fans did last year before the Super Bowl...the greatest quarterback to ever play the game with a NFL record 55 touchdown passes and a NFL record 5400+ passing yardage and you know what Manning did in the Super Bowl don't you? I think a lot of Denver fans were eating crow if that was the bird of choice.
> 
> Wait.... I think Green Bay fans were say their head coach and quarterback were the greatest....I bet that is kind of up setting to New England fans.
> 
> But lets settle down a little bit, okay? No where has anyone I have ever seen claimed Wilson or Carroll was anywhere near the 'greatest'.
> 
> Now for a reality check...Seattle beat several very good teams with very good defenses in winning the last 11 out of 12 games be it luck or what ever while New England was losing to a not so great team in the Buffalo Bills.
> 
> The fact is Wilson and Seattle is 10-0 against the better quarterbacks in the NFL today, including Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You should really stop making the comment about the Bills if you want to be taken seriously.  That game was after the Pats had already locked up the #1 seed and it was basically their JV squad going up against what was actually a very solid Buffalo defense. It was no surprise that they lost.
> 
> As far as Wilson's record against top QBs, it's honestly very impressive.  However, keep in mind the following:
> 
> *1. Over the course of his career, there is not a single team in the NFL that Brady has a losing record to.
> 
> 2. Brady holds the NFL records for most playoff wins, touchdown passes, and yards passing.
> 
> 3. Brady's 20 career playoff wins are more than 21 current NFL FRANCHISES*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The way, the NFL including and especially, the Patriots and the Seahawks burn through hopefuls while building each season's roster really excludes the importance of histories going back more than two years.
> 
> Belichick and Carroll are masters at finding diamonds in the rough that are conveniently dirt cheap allowing the team's abilities to hang on to a core of veteran star players.
> 
> SOOOooo..... all this talk of events that occurred several or more seasons ago has no bearing on Sunday's match up. I dare say that with the exception of Brady's memory the game three seasons ago, which Seattle won, will have little to do with the Super Bowl analysis.  Probably the strongest factor coming out of that game will be that it was Wilson's 3-4 th game in the NFL..  Nobody with half a brain would suggest that Russell has gone backwards since then.  It might be fair to wonder if Brady has lost a step and a bit of throwing speed in three years.
> 
> Wilson has probably another 4-5 years ahead of him before his physical skills start to diminish. Brady is at the point where most athletes/people have already felt the wear and tear and have had numerous repairs.  I'm not suggesting that Tom is way over the hill...but the crest of the hill is behind him.
Click to expand...


When Brady has his mind set on the end zone, he is like a machine.    That is still the case.


----------



## Shrimpbox

CNBC said if you can find a ticket it will cost you 8200 dollars. 8200 dollars. The most expensive ticket by far for any sporting event in history. I wonder how much I could rent my sky box for?


----------



## HUGGY

Shrimpbox said:


> CNBC said if you can find a ticket it will cost you 8200 dollars. 8200 dollars. The most expensive ticket by far for any sporting event in history. I wonder how much I could rent my sky box for?



Gobs !!!


----------



## hangover

HUGGY said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really is fun to see Seattle fans try to convince themselves that it wasn't luck that the Hawks are in the SB.
> It's also fun to see them try to convince themselves that Belicheck and Brady aren't the greatest coach and QB in the game.
> 
> Under-estimating the opposition makes it that much harder to eat crow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow..these comment sound just like Denver fans did last year before the Super Bowl...the greatest quarterback to ever play the game with a NFL record 55 touchdown passes and a NFL record 5400+ passing yardage and you know what Manning did in the Super Bowl don't you? I think a lot of Denver fans were eating crow if that was the bird of choice.
> 
> Wait.... I think Green Bay fans were say their head coach and quarterback were the greatest....I bet that is kind of up setting to New England fans.
> 
> But lets settle down a little bit, okay? No where has anyone I have ever seen claimed Wilson or Carroll was anywhere near the 'greatest'.
> 
> Now for a reality check...Seattle beat several very good teams with very good defenses in winning the last 11 out of 12 games be it luck or what ever while New England was losing to a not so great team in the Buffalo Bills.
> 
> The fact is Wilson and Seattle is 10-0 against the better quarterbacks in the NFL today, including Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You should really stop making the comment about the Bills if you want to be taken seriously.  That game was after the Pats had already locked up the #1 seed and it was basically their JV squad going up against what was actually a very solid Buffalo defense. It was no surprise that they lost.
> 
> As far as Wilson's record against top QBs, it's honestly very impressive.  However, keep in mind the following:
> 
> *1. Over the course of his career, there is not a single team in the NFL that Brady has a losing record to.
> 
> 2. Brady holds the NFL records for most playoff wins, touchdown passes, and yards passing.
> 
> 3. Brady's 20 career playoff wins are more than 21 current NFL FRANCHISES*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The way, the NFL including and especially, the Patriots and the Seahawks burn through hopefuls while building each season's roster really excludes the importance of histories going back more than two years.
> 
> Belichick and Carroll are masters at finding diamonds in the rough that are conveniently dirt cheap allowing the team's abilities to hang on to a core of veteran star players.
> 
> SOOOooo..... all this talk of events that occurred several or more seasons ago has no bearing on Sunday's match up. I dare say that with the exception of Brady's memory the game three seasons ago, which Seattle won, will have little to do with the Super Bowl analysis.  Probably the strongest factor coming out of that game will be that it was Wilson's 3-4 th game in the NFL..  Nobody with half a brain would suggest that Russell has gone backwards since then.  It might be fair to wonder if Brady has lost a step and a bit of throwing speed in three years.
> 
> Wilson has probably another 4-5 years ahead of him before his physical skills start to diminish. Brady is at the point where most athletes/people have already felt the wear and tear and have had numerous repairs.  I'm not suggesting that Tom is way over the hill...but the crest of the hill is behind him.
Click to expand...

The crest of the hill is his fourth ring.


----------



## B. Kidd

What many are leaving out of the equation this year is that Belichick is a defensive genius unlike John Fox. Bill Parcells never won a SuperBowl without Belichick by his side. I trust in Belichick (yes, I did say trust) to devise a defensive game plan to checkmate the Hawks. I'm banking on a lack of depth in Seattles offense to beat a Belichick defense.


----------



## hangover

B. Kidd said:


> What many are leaving out of the equation this year is that Belichick is a defensive genius unlike John Fox. Bill Parcells never won a SuperBowl without Belichick by his side. I trust in Belichick (yes, I did say trust) to devise a defensive game plan to checkmate the Hawks. I'm banking on a lack of depth in Seattles offense to beat a Belichick defense.


They key is to stop the run and make Wilson pass. How many interceptions did Wilson throw against GB?


----------



## Papageorgio

hangover said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> What many are leaving out of the equation this year is that Belichick is a defensive genius unlike John Fox. Bill Parcells never won a SuperBowl without Belichick by his side. I trust in Belichick (yes, I did say trust) to devise a defensive game plan to checkmate the Hawks. I'm banking on a lack of depth in Seattles offense to beat a Belichick defense.
> 
> 
> 
> They key is to stop the run and make Wilson pass. How many interceptions did Wilson throw against GB?
Click to expand...


Easy to say tough to do. Stopping the run, contain Wilson in the pocket. Wilson had 11 fumbles this year, most of them in the pocket. 

Seattle is going to have to stop Gronk and the pass, Seattle needs to control the line and pressure Brady, Brady like most QBs make mistakes when rushed. Seattle has the corners to make teams pay for their mistakes.

I don't see either team changing their offense to much, it has worked so why change it up.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

hangover said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> What many are leaving out of the equation this year is that Belichick is a defensive genius unlike John Fox. Bill Parcells never won a SuperBowl without Belichick by his side. I trust in Belichick (yes, I did say trust) to devise a defensive game plan to checkmate the Hawks. I'm banking on a lack of depth in Seattles offense to beat a Belichick defense.
> 
> 
> 
> They key is to stop the run and make Wilson pass. How many interceptions did Wilson throw against GB?
Click to expand...


poor example since three of them were not his fault.the rain was a big factor causing the ball to bounce of kearses hands.your forgetting that rogers had trouble throwing the football as well throwing two interceptions since it affected him as well.

NE's run defense is not that good either,they may stop him in the first half but by the second,they will wear down as beastmode always wears down defenses that are stronger than the pats.


----------



## B. Kidd

9/11 inside job said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> What many are leaving out of the equation this year is that Belichick is a defensive genius unlike John Fox. Bill Parcells never won a SuperBowl without Belichick by his side. I trust in Belichick (yes, I did say trust) to devise a defensive game plan to checkmate the Hawks. I'm banking on a lack of depth in Seattles offense to beat a Belichick defense.
> 
> 
> 
> They key is to stop the run and make Wilson pass. How many interceptions did Wilson throw against GB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> poor example since three of them were not his fault.the rain was a big factor causing the ball to bounce of kearses hands.your forgetting that rogers had trouble throwing the football as well throwing two interceptions since it affected him as well.
> 
> NE's run defense is not that good either,they may stop him in the first half but by the second,they will wear down as beastmode always wears down defenses that are stronger than the pats.
Click to expand...


Kearse and Baldwin are mediocre at best.


----------



## HUGGY

hangover said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> What many are leaving out of the equation this year is that Belichick is a defensive genius unlike John Fox. Bill Parcells never won a SuperBowl without Belichick by his side. I trust in Belichick (yes, I did say trust) to devise a defensive game plan to checkmate the Hawks. I'm banking on a lack of depth in Seattles offense to beat a Belichick defense.
> 
> 
> 
> They key is to stop the run and make Wilson pass. How many interceptions did Wilson throw against GB?
Click to expand...


Green Bay had less to do with the number of interceptions than the weather conditions and luck.  Not that Wilson doesn't take full responsibility for his errors. He does.  One thing that has been a constant with Russell is that he has never had a habit of repeating bad games.  Only one of the INTs was a truly poorly thrown ball and that one ..the ball intercepted in the end zone, was a miss communication between Kearse and Wilson as to where the receiver was supposed to be.  Two of the INTs were right in Kearse's hands and skipped off into GB defender's hands.  Both of those balls should have been caught.   But to answer your question...  4.  

Don't expect New England to be so lucky.

The 5th turnover was Doug Baldwin's fumble on a KO return.  He wasn't very experienced in that part of the game and failed to protect the ball in the rainy conditions.  He won't be returning Kicks in AZ.  There won't be any rain or wind for this game.

THAT is the reason why Green Bay had so many scoring opportunities in the NFC Championship game.  It wasn't because as many idiots think that GB was mopping the field with the Seahawks.  What was MORE remarkable was that GB had to walk away with 9 instead of 21 points.  That point is rarely brought up.

When a team is GIVEN that many opportunities to score starting in the red zone I for one was shocked how little GB made of their luck. It, that game, mostly showed how strong the Hawks were to overcome that much self inflicted adversity.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

B. Kidd said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> What many are leaving out of the equation this year is that Belichick is a defensive genius unlike John Fox. Bill Parcells never won a SuperBowl without Belichick by his side. I trust in Belichick (yes, I did say trust) to devise a defensive game plan to checkmate the Hawks. I'm banking on a lack of depth in Seattles offense to beat a Belichick defense.
> 
> 
> 
> They key is to stop the run and make Wilson pass. How many interceptions did Wilson throw against GB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> poor example since three of them were not his fault.the rain was a big factor causing the ball to bounce of kearses hands.your forgetting that rogers had trouble throwing the football as well throwing two interceptions since it affected him as well.
> 
> NE's run defense is not that good either,they may stop him in the first half but by the second,they will wear down as beastmode always wears down defenses that are stronger than the pats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kearse and Baldwin are mediocre at best.
Click to expand...

no argument there but as I said,the pats run defense is not that good as was exposed in the ravens game.the pats were able to come back being down by two touchdowns twice cause the ravens had an injury riddled secondary.the hawks aren't completely healthy but they don't have any great receivers either,their best weapon is gronk.they wont have the homecrowd behind them this time.

as I have said before,i believe this game will be what everyone wanted to see last year,a close game like the first giants/pats game with the seahawks winning by a field goal.

baldwin and kearse may not be big time receivers like dez bryant or calvin johnson but they make clutch catchs when the game is on the line.this is the second year in a row where kearse came up big late in the game in the NFC title game.


----------



## HUGGY

B. Kidd said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> What many are leaving out of the equation this year is that Belichick is a defensive genius unlike John Fox. Bill Parcells never won a SuperBowl without Belichick by his side. I trust in Belichick (yes, I did say trust) to devise a defensive game plan to checkmate the Hawks. I'm banking on a lack of depth in Seattles offense to beat a Belichick defense.
> 
> 
> 
> They key is to stop the run and make Wilson pass. How many interceptions did Wilson throw against GB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> poor example since three of them were not his fault.the rain was a big factor causing the ball to bounce of kearses hands.your forgetting that rogers had trouble throwing the football as well throwing two interceptions since it affected him as well.
> 
> NE's run defense is not that good either,they may stop him in the first half but by the second,they will wear down as beastmode always wears down defenses that are stronger than the pats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kearse and Baldwin are mediocre at best.
Click to expand...


It's going to hurt all the more to lose to them won't it?


----------



## B. Kidd

HUGGY said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> What many are leaving out of the equation this year is that Belichick is a defensive genius unlike John Fox. Bill Parcells never won a SuperBowl without Belichick by his side. I trust in Belichick (yes, I did say trust) to devise a defensive game plan to checkmate the Hawks. I'm banking on a lack of depth in Seattles offense to beat a Belichick defense.
> 
> 
> 
> They key is to stop the run and make Wilson pass. How many interceptions did Wilson throw against GB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> poor example since three of them were not his fault.the rain was a big factor causing the ball to bounce of kearses hands.your forgetting that rogers had trouble throwing the football as well throwing two interceptions since it affected him as well.
> 
> NE's run defense is not that good either,they may stop him in the first half but by the second,they will wear down as beastmode always wears down defenses that are stronger than the pats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kearse and Baldwin are mediocre at best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's going to hurt all the more to lose to them won't it?
Click to expand...


Yer getting ahead of yerself Hugs talking about 3-peats and all.......


----------



## LA RAM FAN

B. Kidd said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> What many are leaving out of the equation this year is that Belichick is a defensive genius unlike John Fox. Bill Parcells never won a SuperBowl without Belichick by his side. I trust in Belichick (yes, I did say trust) to devise a defensive game plan to checkmate the Hawks. I'm banking on a lack of depth in Seattles offense to beat a Belichick defense.
> 
> 
> 
> They key is to stop the run and make Wilson pass. How many interceptions did Wilson throw against GB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> poor example since three of them were not his fault.the rain was a big factor causing the ball to bounce of kearses hands.your forgetting that rogers had trouble throwing the football as well throwing two interceptions since it affected him as well.
> 
> NE's run defense is not that good either,they may stop him in the first half but by the second,they will wear down as beastmode always wears down defenses that are stronger than the pats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kearse and Baldwin are mediocre at best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's going to hurt all the more to lose to them won't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yer getting ahead of yerself Hugs talking about 3-peats and all.......
Click to expand...

yes,first get your hawks to win this sunday THEN we can all start talking repeat.


----------



## HUGGY

B. Kidd said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> What many are leaving out of the equation this year is that Belichick is a defensive genius unlike John Fox. Bill Parcells never won a SuperBowl without Belichick by his side. I trust in Belichick (yes, I did say trust) to devise a defensive game plan to checkmate the Hawks. I'm banking on a lack of depth in Seattles offense to beat a Belichick defense.
> 
> 
> 
> They key is to stop the run and make Wilson pass. How many interceptions did Wilson throw against GB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> poor example since three of them were not his fault.the rain was a big factor causing the ball to bounce of kearses hands.your forgetting that rogers had trouble throwing the football as well throwing two interceptions since it affected him as well.
> 
> NE's run defense is not that good either,they may stop him in the first half but by the second,they will wear down as beastmode always wears down defenses that are stronger than the pats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kearse and Baldwin are mediocre at best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's going to hurt all the more to lose to them won't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yer getting ahead of yerself Hugs talking about 3-peats and all.......
Click to expand...


I'm very confident of a win on Sunday.  I really don't think it will be close either.  Maybe not as bad an ass kicking as was handed out to the Broncos but more like it than not.


----------



## B. Kidd

HUGGY said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> They key is to stop the run and make Wilson pass. How many interceptions did Wilson throw against GB?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poor example since three of them were not his fault.the rain was a big factor causing the ball to bounce of kearses hands.your forgetting that rogers had trouble throwing the football as well throwing two interceptions since it affected him as well.
> 
> NE's run defense is not that good either,they may stop him in the first half but by the second,they will wear down as beastmode always wears down defenses that are stronger than the pats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kearse and Baldwin are mediocre at best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's going to hurt all the more to lose to them won't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yer getting ahead of yerself Hugs talking about 3-peats and all.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm very confident of a win on Sunday.  I really don't think it will be close either.  Maybe not as bad an ass kicking as was handed out to the Broncos but more like it than not.
Click to expand...


I think the Hawks peaked just before the end of the season. Just plain lucky to slide by a hobbled Aaron Rodgers.....on the down elevator. Turnovers and a host of penalties will cost you a 2-peat.


----------



## HUGGY

B. Kidd said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> poor example since three of them were not his fault.the rain was a big factor causing the ball to bounce of kearses hands.your forgetting that rogers had trouble throwing the football as well throwing two interceptions since it affected him as well.
> 
> NE's run defense is not that good either,they may stop him in the first half but by the second,they will wear down as beastmode always wears down defenses that are stronger than the pats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kearse and Baldwin are mediocre at best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's going to hurt all the more to lose to them won't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yer getting ahead of yerself Hugs talking about 3-peats and all.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm very confident of a win on Sunday.  I really don't think it will be close either.  Maybe not as bad an ass kicking as was handed out to the Broncos but more like it than not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the Hawks peaked just before the end of the season. Just plain lucky to slide by a hobbled Aaron Rodgers.....on the down elevator. Turnovers and a host of penalties will cost you a 2-peat.
Click to expand...


I don't agree.  The last 3 1/2 minutes against the Packers was some of the best Seahawk's football I've ever seen.  If the Patriots are counting on weather related turnovers like happened in Seattle they are fools.  Weather won 't be a factor.


----------



## antiquity

Shrimpbox said:


> CNBC said if you can find a ticket it will cost you 8200 dollars. 8200 dollars. The most expensive ticket by far for any sporting event in history. I wonder how much I could rent my sky box for?



I heard a box sections seating 29 can be purchased for about 289K dollars which include food, drink and entertainment. And if you have time a football game.


----------



## percysunshine

.

New England by at least 10 points..

There you have it.

Recriminations to follow in this thread if I am wrong. Everyone enjoy the commercials....heh

.


----------



## antiquity

mack20 said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really is fun to see Seattle fans try to convince themselves that it wasn't luck that the Hawks are in the SB.
> It's also fun to see them try to convince themselves that Belicheck and Brady aren't the greatest coach and QB in the game.
> 
> Under-estimating the opposition makes it that much harder to eat crow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow..these comment sound just like Denver fans did last year before the Super Bowl...the greatest quarterback to ever play the game with a NFL record 55 touchdown passes and a NFL record 5400+ passing yardage and you know what Manning did in the Super Bowl don't you? I think a lot of Denver fans were eating crow if that was the bird of choice.
> 
> Wait.... I think Green Bay fans were say their head coach and quarterback were the greatest....I bet that is kind of up setting to New England fans.
> 
> But lets settle down a little bit, okay? No where has anyone I have ever seen claimed Wilson or Carroll was anywhere near the 'greatest'.
> 
> Now for a reality check...Seattle beat several very good teams with very good defenses in winning the last 11 out of 12 games be it luck or what ever while New England was losing to a not so great team in the Buffalo Bills.
> 
> The fact is Wilson and Seattle is 10-0 against the better quarterbacks in the NFL today, including Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You should really stop making the comment about the Bills if you want to be taken seriously.  That game was after the Pats had already locked up the #1 seed and it was basically their JV squad going up against what was actually a very solid Buffalo defense. It was no surprise that they lost.
> 
> As far as Wilson's record against top QBs, it's honestly very impressive.  However, keep in mind the following:
> 
> 1. Over the course of his career, there is not a single team in the NFL that Brady has a losing record to.
> 
> 2. Brady holds the NFL records for most playoff wins, touchdown passes, and yards passing.
> 
> 3. Brady's 20 career playoff wins are more than 21 current NFL FRANCHISES.
Click to expand...


And most is ancient history.


----------



## BluePhantom

B. Kidd said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> poor example since three of them were not his fault.the rain was a big factor causing the ball to bounce of kearses hands.your forgetting that rogers had trouble throwing the football as well throwing two interceptions since it affected him as well.
> 
> NE's run defense is not that good either,they may stop him in the first half but by the second,they will wear down as beastmode always wears down defenses that are stronger than the pats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kearse and Baldwin are mediocre at best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's going to hurt all the more to lose to them won't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yer getting ahead of yerself Hugs talking about 3-peats and all.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm very confident of a win on Sunday.  I really don't think it will be close either.  Maybe not as bad an ass kicking as was handed out to the Broncos but more like it than not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the Hawks peaked just before the end of the season. Just plain lucky to slide by a hobbled Aaron Rodgers.....on the down elevator. Turnovers and a host of penalties will cost you a 2-peat.
Click to expand...



Well Seattle was 3rd in the NFL for the fewest turnovers this year at 14.  New England was tied for 1st with Green Bay at 13. In the NFC Championship Seattle and Green Bay combined for what....7 or 8 turnovers?  That was all rain, man.  It won't be raining in this game.  I don't see an extreme amount of turnovers on either side....maybe one each.  Penalties....just depends.  Seattle is the most penalized in the NFL and Seattle's opponents have been the least penalized.  Just depends on how they are called, when they are called....I would sure hate to see penalties decide this game.  I don't think either fan base wants that


----------



## rightwinger

Seattle 23
NE   13


----------



## rightwinger

HUGGY said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kearse and Baldwin are mediocre at best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's going to hurt all the more to lose to them won't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yer getting ahead of yerself Hugs talking about 3-peats and all.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm very confident of a win on Sunday.  I really don't think it will be close either.  Maybe not as bad an ass kicking as was handed out to the Broncos but more like it than not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the Hawks peaked just before the end of the season. Just plain lucky to slide by a hobbled Aaron Rodgers.....on the down elevator. Turnovers and a host of penalties will cost you a 2-peat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't agree.  The last 3 1/2 minutes against the Packers was some of the best Seahawk's football I've ever seen.  If the Patriots are counting on weather related turnovers like happened in Seattle they are fools.  Weather won 't be a factor.
Click to expand...

 
Packers shut their defense down and were only concerned with watching the clock. Once you shut your defense down, it is hard to turn it on again


----------



## hangover

9/11 inside job said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> What many are leaving out of the equation this year is that Belichick is a defensive genius unlike John Fox. Bill Parcells never won a SuperBowl without Belichick by his side. I trust in Belichick (yes, I did say trust) to devise a defensive game plan to checkmate the Hawks. I'm banking on a lack of depth in Seattles offense to beat a Belichick defense.
> 
> 
> 
> They key is to stop the run and make Wilson pass. How many interceptions did Wilson throw against GB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> poor example since three of them were not his fault.the rain was a big factor causing the ball to bounce of kearses hands.your forgetting that rogers had trouble throwing the football as well throwing two interceptions since it affected him as well.
> 
> NE's run defense is not that good either,they may stop him in the first half but by the second,they will wear down as beastmode always wears down defenses that are stronger than the pats.
Click to expand...

As fast as the Pats score, by the second half Seattle will have to abandon the run game altogether


----------



## hangover

HUGGY said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> What many are leaving out of the equation this year is that Belichick is a defensive genius unlike John Fox. Bill Parcells never won a SuperBowl without Belichick by his side. I trust in Belichick (yes, I did say trust) to devise a defensive game plan to checkmate the Hawks. I'm banking on a lack of depth in Seattles offense to beat a Belichick defense.
> 
> 
> 
> They key is to stop the run and make Wilson pass. How many interceptions did Wilson throw against GB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Green Bay had less to do with the number of interceptions than the weather conditions and luck.  Not that Wilson doesn't take full responsibility for his errors. He does.  One thing that has been a constant with Russell is that he has never had a habit of repeating bad games.  Only one of the INTs was a truly poorly thrown ball and that one ..the ball intercepted in the end zone, was a miss communication between Kearse and Wilson as to where the receiver was supposed to be.  Two of the INTs were right in Kearse's hands and skipped off into GB defender's hands.  Both of those balls should have been caught.   But to answer your question...  4.
> 
> Don't expect New England to be so lucky.
> 
> The 5th turnover was Doug Baldwin's fumble on a KO return.  He wasn't very experienced in that part of the game and failed to protect the ball in the rainy conditions.  He won't be returning Kicks in AZ.  There won't be any rain or wind for this game.
> 
> THAT is the reason why Green Bay had so many scoring opportunities in the NFC Championship game.  It wasn't because as many idiots think that GB was mopping the field with the Seahawks.  What was MORE remarkable was that GB had to walk away with 9 instead of 21 points.  That point is rarely brought up.
> 
> When a team is GIVEN that many opportunities to score starting in the red zone I for one was shocked how little GB made of their luck. It, that game, mostly showed how strong the Hawks were to overcome that much self inflicted adversity.
Click to expand...

BWAH HA HA! You insinuate that GB was lucky...BWAH HA HA!


----------



## Star

B. Kidd said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> What many are leaving out of the equation this year is that Belichick is a defensive genius unlike John Fox. Bill Parcells never won a SuperBowl without Belichick by his side. I trust in Belichick (yes, I did say trust) to devise a defensive game plan to checkmate the Hawks. I'm banking on a lack of depth in Seattles offense to beat a Belichick defense.
> 
> 
> 
> They key is to stop the run and make Wilson pass. How many interceptions did Wilson throw against GB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> poor example since three of them were not his fault.the rain was a big factor causing the ball to bounce of kearses hands.your forgetting that rogers had trouble throwing the football as well throwing two interceptions since it affected him as well.
> 
> NE's run defense is not that good either,they may stop him in the first half but by the second,they will wear down as beastmode always wears down defenses that are stronger than the pats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kearse and Baldwin are mediocre at best.
Click to expand...



Really?
During the 2014 playoffs...
......................... . Rank Rec Target Yds

3 Julian Edelman, WR NE 17 25 172

4 Jermaine Kearse, WR SEA 4 9 164

6 Doug Baldwin, WR SEA 9 13 144

7 Rob Gronkowski, TE NE 10 21 136


-Top two receivers for NE gained 308 yds during the 2014 playoffs 

-Top two receivers for SEA gained 308 yds during the 2014 playoffs
.


----------



## BluePhantom

hangover said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> What many are leaving out of the equation this year is that Belichick is a defensive genius unlike John Fox. Bill Parcells never won a SuperBowl without Belichick by his side. I trust in Belichick (yes, I did say trust) to devise a defensive game plan to checkmate the Hawks. I'm banking on a lack of depth in Seattles offense to beat a Belichick defense.
> 
> 
> 
> They key is to stop the run and make Wilson pass. How many interceptions did Wilson throw against GB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> poor example since three of them were not his fault.the rain was a big factor causing the ball to bounce of kearses hands.your forgetting that rogers had trouble throwing the football as well throwing two interceptions since it affected him as well.
> 
> NE's run defense is not that good either,they may stop him in the first half but by the second,they will wear down as beastmode always wears down defenses that are stronger than the pats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As fast as the Pats score, by the second half Seattle will have to abandon the run game altogether
Click to expand...


Heard that last year. Heard that against Philadelphia this year.  Heard that against Denver in week three.  Heard that against Green Bay in week one. Heard that in the NFC Championship...did Seattle abandon the run?  Nope.


----------



## B. Kidd

antiquity said:


> Shrimpbox said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNBC said if you can find a ticket it will cost you 8200 dollars. 8200 dollars. The most expensive ticket by far for any sporting event in history. I wonder how much I could rent my sky box for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard a box sections seating 29 can be purchased for about 289K dollars which include food, drink and entertainment. And if you have time a football game.
Click to expand...


Unless hookers and blow is also provided........it's a ripoff.


----------



## BluePhantom

B. Kidd said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shrimpbox said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNBC said if you can find a ticket it will cost you 8200 dollars. 8200 dollars. The most expensive ticket by far for any sporting event in history. I wonder how much I could rent my sky box for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard a box sections seating 29 can be purchased for about 289K dollars which include food, drink and entertainment. And if you have time a football game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless hookers and blow is also provided........it's a ripoff.
Click to expand...

Hmm I wonder if Vegas has an over/under prop bet available for the numbers of players that get busted for hookers and blow before kickoff.    As long as he is from the Patriots I'm fine with it.


----------



## HUGGY

Star said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> What many are leaving out of the equation this year is that Belichick is a defensive genius unlike John Fox. Bill Parcells never won a SuperBowl without Belichick by his side. I trust in Belichick (yes, I did say trust) to devise a defensive game plan to checkmate the Hawks. I'm banking on a lack of depth in Seattles offense to beat a Belichick defense.
> 
> 
> 
> They key is to stop the run and make Wilson pass. How many interceptions did Wilson throw against GB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> poor example since three of them were not his fault.the rain was a big factor causing the ball to bounce of kearses hands.your forgetting that rogers had trouble throwing the football as well throwing two interceptions since it affected him as well.
> 
> NE's run defense is not that good either,they may stop him in the first half but by the second,they will wear down as beastmode always wears down defenses that are stronger than the pats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kearse and Baldwin are mediocre at best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> During the 2014 playoffs...
> ......................... . Rank Rec Target Yds
> 
> 3 Julian Edelman, WR NE 17 25 172
> 
> 4 Jermaine Kearse, WR SEA 4 9 164
> 
> 6 Doug Baldwin, WR SEA 9 13 144
> 
> 7 Rob Gronkowski, TE NE 10 21 136
> 
> 
> -Top two receivers for NE gained 308 yds during the 2014 playoffs
> 
> -Top two receivers for SEA gained 308 yds during the 2014 playoffs
> .
Click to expand...


Doesn't mean anything.  They were not playing the best defense in football.


----------



## BluePhantom

HUGGY said:


> Star said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> What many are leaving out of the equation this year is that Belichick is a defensive genius unlike John Fox. Bill Parcells never won a SuperBowl without Belichick by his side. I trust in Belichick (yes, I did say trust) to devise a defensive game plan to checkmate the Hawks. I'm banking on a lack of depth in Seattles offense to beat a Belichick defense.
> 
> 
> 
> They key is to stop the run and make Wilson pass. How many interceptions did Wilson throw against GB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> poor example since three of them were not his fault.the rain was a big factor causing the ball to bounce of kearses hands.your forgetting that rogers had trouble throwing the football as well throwing two interceptions since it affected him as well.
> 
> NE's run defense is not that good either,they may stop him in the first half but by the second,they will wear down as beastmode always wears down defenses that are stronger than the pats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kearse and Baldwin are mediocre at best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> During the 2014 playoffs...
> ......................... . Rank Rec Target Yds
> 
> 3 Julian Edelman, WR NE 17 25 172
> 
> 4 Jermaine Kearse, WR SEA 4 9 164
> 
> 6 Doug Baldwin, WR SEA 9 13 144
> 
> 7 Rob Gronkowski, TE NE 10 21 136
> 
> 
> -Top two receivers for NE gained 308 yds during the 2014 playoffs
> 
> -Top two receivers for SEA gained 308 yds during the 2014 playoffs
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't mean anything.  They were not playing the best defense in football.
Click to expand...



As usual Seattle's receivers are being overlooked and I hope Belichick is overlooking them as well.  Revis will take away one, but these receivers also know Browner's weaknesses (double move, in-routes, and posts).  Baldwin is such a precise route runner he should have success against Browner, and if Kearse can beat him on the line there will be an opportunity for a big play. Actually I think Luke Willson and Lockette will end up getting the most receptions along with Lynch out of the backfield.  Kearse will probably get one of those ridiculously long passes he has a tendency to get when matched against Browner.


----------



## Papageorgio

BluePhantom said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> They key is to stop the run and make Wilson pass. How many interceptions did Wilson throw against GB?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poor example since three of them were not his fault.the rain was a big factor causing the ball to bounce of kearses hands.your forgetting that rogers had trouble throwing the football as well throwing two interceptions since it affected him as well.
> 
> NE's run defense is not that good either,they may stop him in the first half but by the second,they will wear down as beastmode always wears down defenses that are stronger than the pats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kearse and Baldwin are mediocre at best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> During the 2014 playoffs...
> ......................... . Rank Rec Target Yds
> 
> 3 Julian Edelman, WR NE 17 25 172
> 
> 4 Jermaine Kearse, WR SEA 4 9 164
> 
> 6 Doug Baldwin, WR SEA 9 13 144
> 
> 7 Rob Gronkowski, TE NE 10 21 136
> 
> 
> -Top two receivers for NE gained 308 yds during the 2014 playoffs
> 
> -Top two receivers for SEA gained 308 yds during the 2014 playoffs
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't mean anything.  They were not playing the best defense in football.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As usual Seattle's receivers are being overlooked and I hope Belichick is overlooking them as well.  Revis will take away one, but these receivers also know Browner's weaknesses (double move, in-routes, and posts).  Baldwin is such a precise route runner he should have success against Browner, and if Kearse can beat him on the line there will be an opportunity for a big play. Actually I think Luke Willson and Lockette will end up getting the most receptions along with Lynch out of the backfield.  Kearse will probably get one of those ridiculously long passes he has a tendency to get when matched against Browner.
Click to expand...


Belichick and Carroll don't overlook anything. Two of the best coaches in the league. Six Super Bowls in the age of parity says something. 

Browner will know the receivers strengths and weaknesses so I believe it is a wash there. Bellichick I think will try to contain Lynch and let the rest play out. Carroll I think will try to contain Gronk and let the rest play out. The other idea might be to rattle Brady early with lots of pressure and that could cause Brady to make mistakes.


----------



## BluePhantom

Papageorgio said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> poor example since three of them were not his fault.the rain was a big factor causing the ball to bounce of kearses hands.your forgetting that rogers had trouble throwing the football as well throwing two interceptions since it affected him as well.
> 
> NE's run defense is not that good either,they may stop him in the first half but by the second,they will wear down as beastmode always wears down defenses that are stronger than the pats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kearse and Baldwin are mediocre at best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> During the 2014 playoffs...
> ......................... . Rank Rec Target Yds
> 
> 3 Julian Edelman, WR NE 17 25 172
> 
> 4 Jermaine Kearse, WR SEA 4 9 164
> 
> 6 Doug Baldwin, WR SEA 9 13 144
> 
> 7 Rob Gronkowski, TE NE 10 21 136
> 
> 
> -Top two receivers for NE gained 308 yds during the 2014 playoffs
> 
> -Top two receivers for SEA gained 308 yds during the 2014 playoffs
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't mean anything.  They were not playing the best defense in football.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As usual Seattle's receivers are being overlooked and I hope Belichick is overlooking them as well.  Revis will take away one, but these receivers also know Browner's weaknesses (double move, in-routes, and posts).  Baldwin is such a precise route runner he should have success against Browner, and if Kearse can beat him on the line there will be an opportunity for a big play. Actually I think Luke Willson and Lockette will end up getting the most receptions along with Lynch out of the backfield.  Kearse will probably get one of those ridiculously long passes he has a tendency to get when matched against Browner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Belichick and Carroll don't overlook anything. Two of the best coaches in the league. Six Super Bowls in the age of parity says something.
> 
> Browner will know the receivers strengths and weaknesses so I believe it is a wash there. Bellichick I think will try to contain Lynch and let the rest play out. Carroll I think will try to contain Gronk and let the rest play out. The other idea might be to rattle Brady early with lots of pressure and that could cause Brady to make mistakes.
Click to expand...



Well the Seahawks don't blitz very much at all.  They rely on their front four to apply the pressure and it's rare that they send extra men. I imagine Wilson will get sacked three times and Brady twice but Seattle does harass the quarterback a lot.  They don't get the sack as often as other teams but they get hits and hurries A LOT.  The other thing that I think really plays into Seattle's favor is how well they tackle.  When yo watch the Patriots / Colts game you saw players breaking a lot of tackles for New England. Every team allows a broken tackle every now and then but Seattle is exceptionally good at limiting yards after contact and they are SO fast and flood to the ball so quickly.

I can see Brady having initial success in short passes (forget trying to go deep on Seattle, they are the best in the NFL at stopping the deep pass)...I can see Brady connecting a lot of short passes but the Seahawks close and tackle so quickly and so efficiently...man it's hard for me to see the Patriots making much of it after the catch.  We'll see.


----------



## BluePhantom

Just a side note and off topic.  Did anyone see the story about the Seattle smoke shop selling Seahawks joints?   No I am not kidding.  Sold 1,000 packs at $70 a pack (That's $70,000 for the mathematically challenged) in under an hour.   Man I am in the wrong business.


----------



## candycorn

Patriots win big.  Something like 41-17 or 56-24.  Huge spread.


----------



## Papageorgio

candycorn said:


> Patriots win big.  Something like 41-17 or 56-24.  Huge spread.



I'm predicting Atlanta to win it.


----------



## hangover

BluePhantom said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> They key is to stop the run and make Wilson pass. How many interceptions did Wilson throw against GB?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poor example since three of them were not his fault.the rain was a big factor causing the ball to bounce of kearses hands.your forgetting that rogers had trouble throwing the football as well throwing two interceptions since it affected him as well.
> 
> NE's run defense is not that good either,they may stop him in the first half but by the second,they will wear down as beastmode always wears down defenses that are stronger than the pats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kearse and Baldwin are mediocre at best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> During the 2014 playoffs...
> ......................... . Rank Rec Target Yds
> 
> 3 Julian Edelman, WR NE 17 25 172
> 
> 4 Jermaine Kearse, WR SEA 4 9 164
> 
> 6 Doug Baldwin, WR SEA 9 13 144
> 
> 7 Rob Gronkowski, TE NE 10 21 136
> 
> 
> -Top two receivers for NE gained 308 yds during the 2014 playoffs
> 
> -Top two receivers for SEA gained 308 yds during the 2014 playoffs
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't mean anything.  They were not playing the best defense in football.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As usual Seattle's receivers are being overlooked and I hope Belichick is overlooking them as well.  Revis will take away one, but these receivers also know Browner's weaknesses (double move, in-routes, and posts).  Baldwin is such a precise route runner he should have success against Browner, and if Kearse can beat him on the line there will be an opportunity for a big play. Actually I think Luke Willson and Lockette will end up getting the most receptions along with Lynch out of the backfield.  Kearse will probably get one of those ridiculously long passes he has a tendency to get when matched against Browner.
Click to expand...

Seattle's receivers overlooked? Man I'm counting on Baldwin to give the Pats three interceptions, like he did for GB.


----------



## HUGGY

hangover said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> poor example since three of them were not his fault.the rain was a big factor causing the ball to bounce of kearses hands.your forgetting that rogers had trouble throwing the football as well throwing two interceptions since it affected him as well.
> 
> NE's run defense is not that good either,they may stop him in the first half but by the second,they will wear down as beastmode always wears down defenses that are stronger than the pats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kearse and Baldwin are mediocre at best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> During the 2014 playoffs...
> ......................... . Rank Rec Target Yds
> 
> 3 Julian Edelman, WR NE 17 25 172
> 
> 4 Jermaine Kearse, WR SEA 4 9 164
> 
> 6 Doug Baldwin, WR SEA 9 13 144
> 
> 7 Rob Gronkowski, TE NE 10 21 136
> 
> 
> -Top two receivers for NE gained 308 yds during the 2014 playoffs
> 
> -Top two receivers for SEA gained 308 yds during the 2014 playoffs
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't mean anything.  They were not playing the best defense in football.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As usual Seattle's receivers are being overlooked and I hope Belichick is overlooking them as well.  Revis will take away one, but these receivers also know Browner's weaknesses (double move, in-routes, and posts).  Baldwin is such a precise route runner he should have success against Browner, and if Kearse can beat him on the line there will be an opportunity for a big play. Actually I think Luke Willson and Lockette will end up getting the most receptions along with Lynch out of the backfield.  Kearse will probably get one of those ridiculously long passes he has a tendency to get when matched against Browner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seattle's receivers overlooked? Man I'm counting on Baldwin to give the Pats three interceptions, like he did for GB.
Click to expand...


You must be drunk.  I was starting to suspect something along those lines with the bitter posts.

Baldwin wasn't involved in any of the INTs.  He did, however, give the Packers their first gift of the game with a KO return fumble right off the bat.


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patriots win big.  Something like 41-17 or 56-24.  Huge spread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm predicting Atlanta to win it.
Click to expand...


I like Atlanta's coach.


----------



## ChrisL

I'm so bummed.  I'm pretty sure I have the flu and I feel like absolute crap.  I'm probably going to feel even WORSE tomorrow.  God.    I'm going to have the watch the game all by myself and sick.


----------



## HUGGY

ChrisL said:


> I'm so bummed.  I'm pretty sure I have the flu and I feel like absolute crap.  I'm probably going to feel even WORSE tomorrow.  God.    I'm going to have the watch the game all by myself and sick.


----------



## Star

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patriots win big.  Something like 41-17 or 56-24.  Huge spread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm predicting Atlanta to win it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like Atlanta's coach.
Click to expand...



If the rumors are true - me too!
.


----------



## Star

ChrisL said:


> I'm so bummed.  I'm pretty sure I have the flu and I feel like absolute crap.  I'm probably going to feel even WORSE tomorrow.  God.    I'm going to have the watch the game all by myself and sick.




Sorry to hear that. 

If you lived in Seattle, you could get yourself some medical marijuana - at least you wouldn't care when Seattle beats the Pats 31-20. 

Be well.
.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kearse and Baldwin are mediocre at best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> During the 2014 playoffs...
> ......................... . Rank Rec Target Yds
> 
> 3 Julian Edelman, WR NE 17 25 172
> 
> 4 Jermaine Kearse, WR SEA 4 9 164
> 
> 6 Doug Baldwin, WR SEA 9 13 144
> 
> 7 Rob Gronkowski, TE NE 10 21 136
> 
> 
> -Top two receivers for NE gained 308 yds during the 2014 playoffs
> 
> -Top two receivers for SEA gained 308 yds during the 2014 playoffs
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't mean anything.  They were not playing the best defense in football.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As usual Seattle's receivers are being overlooked and I hope Belichick is overlooking them as well.  Revis will take away one, but these receivers also know Browner's weaknesses (double move, in-routes, and posts).  Baldwin is such a precise route runner he should have success against Browner, and if Kearse can beat him on the line there will be an opportunity for a big play. Actually I think Luke Willson and Lockette will end up getting the most receptions along with Lynch out of the backfield.  Kearse will probably get one of those ridiculously long passes he has a tendency to get when matched against Browner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seattle's receivers overlooked? Man I'm counting on Baldwin to give the Pats three interceptions, like he did for GB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must be drunk.  I was starting to suspect something along those lines with the bitter posts.
> 
> Baldwin wasn't involved in any of the INTs.  He did, however, give the Packers their first gift of the game with a KO return fumble right off the bat.
Click to expand...

I think he is confusing Baldwin with kearse,thinking about the two interceptions that bounced off his hands and LUCKILY as he likes to put it on the seahawks winning,fell into the packers hands.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

hangover said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> What many are leaving out of the equation this year is that Belichick is a defensive genius unlike John Fox. Bill Parcells never won a SuperBowl without Belichick by his side. I trust in Belichick (yes, I did say trust) to devise a defensive game plan to checkmate the Hawks. I'm banking on a lack of depth in Seattles offense to beat a Belichick defense.
> 
> 
> 
> They key is to stop the run and make Wilson pass. How many interceptions did Wilson throw against GB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> poor example since three of them were not his fault.the rain was a big factor causing the ball to bounce of kearses hands.your forgetting that rogers had trouble throwing the football as well throwing two interceptions since it affected him as well.
> 
> NE's run defense is not that good either,they may stop him in the first half but by the second,they will wear down as beastmode always wears down defenses that are stronger than the pats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As fast as the Pats score, by the second half Seattle will have to abandon the run game altogether
Click to expand...

except you are doing the same thing all the donkey apologists overlooked last year who all never gave the seahawks a chance to win that sure  the donkeys were the highest scoring offense in NFL history,but all year long,Manning had not faced a defense anything like what the seahawks were and once he did,the donkesy offense did not look so great.

No matter how many times Huggy tried to explain that to the donkey apologists last year though ,it just went through one ear and out the other with them

.same with Brady.He has not faced a defense anything like the seahawks all year long.dont you guys ever learn from history?

I knew the REAL superbowl last year was the NFC title game and had no doubts it would be a blowout cause Manning gets scared in big games and panics.

that's why I keep saying that while i think the hawks will win again,I  am using the same kind of caution this time as i did two years ago in the ravens/niners game where I felt like the ravens would win,but  not to the point like  last year where I had no doubts whatsoever at all the seahawks would win which is why i was willing to bet my entire life savings but only was able to find a couple suckers willing to bet $500.00  is all I won.they didn't want to put up their life savings against mine.lol

where the ravens niners game,while i believed the ravens were going to win<i wasn't that confidant about betting my life savings so I just kept it to a dinner.thats the same bet i am going to bet this year because Tom Brady unlike Manning,doesnt get scared in panic in big games like manning does.He is this generations Joe Montana.thats why I think its possible the seahawks might lose and that if they win like I think they will,it wont be by more than a field goal.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

BluePhantom said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kearse and Baldwin are mediocre at best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> During the 2014 playoffs...
> ......................... . Rank Rec Target Yds
> 
> 3 Julian Edelman, WR NE 17 25 172
> 
> 4 Jermaine Kearse, WR SEA 4 9 164
> 
> 6 Doug Baldwin, WR SEA 9 13 144
> 
> 7 Rob Gronkowski, TE NE 10 21 136
> 
> 
> -Top two receivers for NE gained 308 yds during the 2014 playoffs
> 
> -Top two receivers for SEA gained 308 yds during the 2014 playoffs
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't mean anything.  They were not playing the best defense in football.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As usual Seattle's receivers are being overlooked and I hope Belichick is overlooking them as well.  Revis will take away one, but these receivers also know Browner's weaknesses (double move, in-routes, and posts).  Baldwin is such a precise route runner he should have success against Browner, and if Kearse can beat him on the line there will be an opportunity for a big play. Actually I think Luke Willson and Lockette will end up getting the most receptions along with Lynch out of the backfield.  Kearse will probably get one of those ridiculously long passes he has a tendency to get when matched against Browner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Belichick and Carroll don't overlook anything. Two of the best coaches in the league. Six Super Bowls in the age of parity says something.
> 
> Browner will know the receivers strengths and weaknesses so I believe it is a wash there. Bellichick I think will try to contain Lynch and let the rest play out. Carroll I think will try to contain Gronk and let the rest play out. The other idea might be to rattle Brady early with lots of pressure and that could cause Brady to make mistakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well the Seahawks don't blitz very much at all.  They rely on their front four to apply the pressure and it's rare that they send extra men. I imagine Wilson will get sacked three times and Brady twice but Seattle does harass the quarterback a lot.  They don't get the sack as often as other teams but they get hits and hurries A LOT.  The other thing that I think really plays into Seattle's favor is how well they tackle.  When yo watch the Patriots / Colts game you saw players breaking a lot of tackles for New England. Every team allows a broken tackle every now and then but Seattle is exceptionally good at limiting yards after contact and they are SO fast and flood to the ball so quickly.
> 
> I can see Brady having initial success in short passes (forget trying to go deep on Seattle, they are the best in the NFL at stopping the deep pass)...I can see Brady connecting a lot of short passes but the Seahawks close and tackle so quickly and so efficiently...man it's hard for me to see the Patriots making much of it after the catch.  We'll see.
Click to expand...


agree.as someone else mentioned before,defense wins championships.The only way I see seattle losing is if they play like they did against green bay where they come out and turn the ball over twice,the weather was a factor in those early turnovers they had and that wont be a problem this time dealing with the weather.

They wont have Baldwin returning kickoffs again so dont see them giving it up early this time either that way.as long as they play their game and stay turnover free,not more than one interception by Wilson,then I just dont see them having  any problem winning this game.

The seahawks are not the colts,you cant just pound the ball running on them and control the clock like they were able to with them.the pats though as exposed in the ravens game,dont have that strong of a defense against the run.

as i said before,they were able to come back attacking the ravens weakness passing because the ravens defense was injury riddled and its not near as talented as the seahawks are.

defense wins championships.

The niners defense gets overlooked all the time because of Joe Montana and Jerry Rice but they were a force in the 80's stopping Dan Marino in 85 who set all kinds of passing records that year but could not handle the niners defense in the superbowl.

they put the clamps on john Elway as well.

then there is the bears 85 defense.

and the steel curtain and the ravens 2000 defense that shut out the Giants.

history shows that a great defense wins everytime against a great offense as evidenced in last years superbowl.


----------



## ChrisL

Star said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so bummed.  I'm pretty sure I have the flu and I feel like absolute crap.  I'm probably going to feel even WORSE tomorrow.  God.    I'm going to have the watch the game all by myself and sick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> If you lived in Seattle, you could get yourself some medical marijuana - at least you wouldn't care when Seattle beats the Pats 31-20.
> 
> Be well.
> .
Click to expand...


I hope you'll be eating those words.    There is no way they will beat the Pats by 11.  No way.  You guys are forgetting, the Pats have something to PROVE now.  Seahawks, be afraid, very afraid.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I like this guys thinking and his prediction.I agree with everything he says.He pretty much nailed it.


----------



## Sarah G

My prediction is Katy Perry will sing these three songs:


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this guy gives a good perspective on the game.He is calling it like I am as well that the seahawks are going to be in a much closer game this year.

Super Bowl XLIX predictions -- ESPN staff picks for the big game - ESPN


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Sarah G said:


> My prediction is Katy Perry will sing these three songs:


here is MY favortire song of katys and video of course.lol if she sings that as her last

song during half time,we will know its cause of this here below.

expect Rams to be back in LA next year. US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Treeshepherd

Basically, 2 of my 3 or 4 least favorite teams are in the SB. My prediction is that I'll be outside in the afternoon enjoying the June-uary weather. Probably watch some of the commercials later on youtube. I guess I could root for a massive power outage in Arizona.

Speaking of Arizona, when does Spring Training start? March 3rd, A's vs Giants. Looking forward to March Madness. Looking forward to April baseball.

Go Warriors.


----------



## HUGGY

Treeshepherd said:


> Basically, 2 of my 3 or 4 least favorite teams are in the SB. My prediction is that I'll be outside in the afternoon enjoying the June-uary weather. Probably watch some of the commercials later on youtube. I guess I could root for a massive power outage in Arizona.
> 
> Speaking of Arizona, when does Spring Training start? March 3rd, A's vs Giants. Looking forward to March Madness. Looking forward to April baseball.
> 
> Go Warriors.



Good!  More airwaves for us.


----------



## AmericanGirl05

I'm neutral on Seattle and I hate the Patriots.

I hate Tom Brady.

I hate Belechick.

I hate Boston and their superior attitude.

I hate the owner.

They cheat.

So I'm for Seattle.  Not that I care that much.  The Steelers got eliminated (didn't have the defense to go all the way, anyway) but at least Jerome Bettis made the Hall of Fame.

Just want to make sure that no quarterback, especially a cheater, doesn't get as many rings as the greatest, Terry Bradshaw, has.


----------



## Sarah G

9/11 inside job said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> My prediction is Katy Perry will sing these three songs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is MY favortire song of katys and video of course.lol if she sings that as her last
> 
> song during half time,we will know its cause of this here below.
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year. US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
Click to expand...

I don't know about that but Lenny Kravitz is also part of th halftime festivities.


----------



## BluePhantom

Well as I predicted earlier the whales and professional gamblers have started to lay their wagers.  They are betting hard on Seattle and the line has swung back to pick 'em.  No real surprise there, but worth mentioning.

Late Seattle Seahawks bets move betting lines to pick em - ESPN


----------



## deltex1

BluePhantom said:


> Well here is my breakdown.  I have to toss out both the NFC Championship and AFC Championship games for comparison as they were freak games, with heavy rain in both places, no team performed as they normally do...there were just so many freak things that happened that I don't think we can gain much insight from either championship game.  Better to use season averages and what is normally the case to look at this match up.
> 
> Here is the statistical breakdown and my analysis, keeping in mind that we have to see about injuries, tendencies of the officiating crews, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> *Seattle Offense vs. New England Defense (Seattle listed first then New England)*
> 
> 1st in rushing yards (2,762) vs 9th (1,669)
> 2nd in rushing attempts per game (32.8) vs. 18th most against (26.19)
> 1st in yards per attempt (5.3) vs. T8th (4.0)
> 1st in rushing TDs (20) vs. T2nd (6)
> T20th in fumbles lost (2) vs. T18th (2)
> 1st in rushing DVOA (29.9) vs. 14th (-10.4)
> 
> 27th in passing yards (3,250) vs. 17th (3,837)
> 32nd in pass attempts (454) vs. 9th most against (574)
> 15th in completion percentage (63.2%) vs. 8th (59.6%)
> 6th in yards per attempt (7.7) vs. T15th (7.2)
> T22nd in passing TDs (20) vs. T12th (24)
> 30th in interceptions (7) vs. T12th (16)
> T12th sacks (42) vs. T13th (40)
> 8th in quarterback rating (95.1) vs. 10th (84.0)
> 10th in passing DVOA (19.6) vs. 12th (2.0)
> 
> 1st in "explosive plays" (plays over 20 yards)
> 5th in total offensive DVOA (15.0) vs. 11th in total defensive DVOA (-3.4)
> 
> 
> Statistically speaking only, New England is a good defense but nothing terribly spectacular. One thing that jumps out at me is that teams do not run on New England a lot and this is probably because they are too frequently put in a position where the Patriots are exploding on offense and teams do not have the luxury of running the ball. When teams *do *run the ball, they find a very mediocre run defense trying to stop them.  That will play into Seattle’s favor as if we learned anything from the NFC Championship game it is that the Seahawks don’t abandon the run, even when they are down a lot of points.
> 
> 
> New England has allowed a completion percentage below 60% which is solid and not unsurprising given their corners, but their yards allowed per attempt is pretty pedestrian for a Super Bowl team. Combine this with Seattle’s propensity for the big play and it suggests that Seattle will be able to set up the play-action and strike deep for big gains. New England has a good pass rush but nothing Seattle hasn’t seen before, and in fact they have seen far worse and survived it.  Wilson will get sacked a few times but he will escape a lot too.  I don’t see New England being able to bring enough heat to disrupt what the Seahawks like to do in the passing game. IN DVOA there’s a pretty big gap between Seattle’s total offensive  (15.0) and New England’s total defensive (-3.4) for a net of 11.6 in Seattle’s favor.
> 
> 
> I heard a caller on a radio show today suggest that New England can stop the Seattle passing game by putting Revis and Browner/Arrington in man coverage on Seattle’s receivers.  *As a Seattle fan I pray to almighty God that is their game plan.*  Revis can be effective, but remember Browner was a Seahawk for several years and those receivers know his game.  Browner cannot handle Doug Baldwin or Jermaine Kearse one on one over the course of an entire game. Playing man coverage against Seattle is a very quick way to see one of those 35+ yard touchdown passes Seattle has a tendency to throw.
> 
> 
> In the final analysis Seattle should run well, although expecting Lynch to go for 150+ like he did against Green Bay might be a little much, and pass effectively when they need to do so.  Pound the Beast, stay patient, and pick your shot should be Seattle’s plan.
> 
> 
> *New England Offense vs. Seattle Defense (New England listed first then Seattle)*
> 
> 18th in rushing yards (1,727) vs 3rd (1,304)
> 13th in rushing attempts per game (27.4) vs. 28th most (23.75)
> 22nd in yards per attempt (3.9) vs. 2nd (3.4)
> T12th in rushing TDs (13) vs. T5th (8)
> T30th in fumbles lost (0) vs. 3rd (5)
> 14th in rushing DVOA (-3.6) vs. 2nd (-25.1)
> 
> 9th in passing yards (4,121) vs. 1st (2,970)
> T7th in pass attempts (609) vs. 1st most (507)
> 12th in completion percentage (64.4%) vs. 12th (61.7%)
> 20th in yards per attempt (7.0) vs. 2nd (6.3)
> 5th in passing TDs (34) vs. 2nd (17)
> 29th in interceptions (9) vs. T18th (13)
> T28th sacks (28) vs. 20th (37)
> 5th in quarterback rating (97.5) vs. 5th (80.4)
> 5th in passing DVOA (35.0) vs. 3rd (-9.3)
> 
> 6th in total offensive DVOA (13.6) vs. 1st in total defensive DVOA (-16.3)
> 
> 
> The book on Seattle is that you beat them by running the ball.  It’s strange, therefore, that Seattle would lead the league in pass attempts against at 507.  The reason why is because usually Seattle forces the other team to abandon the run and pass in a desperate attempt to catch up. Team’s don’t try to run against Seattle very much and there’s a reason why…you are usually very unsuccessful.  Second in the NFL at yards per carry allowed at 3.4 and second in the NFL in rushing defensive DVOA, you are going to have to bring something special to pound the rock on Seattle and statistically speaking New England doesn’t have it. 22nd in yards per attempt at 3.9 (below the magic 4.0 average), and in the middle of the pack in rushing DVOA with a negative rating does not bode well for the Patriots’ ability to control the clock on the ground or draw in defenders.
> 
> 
> Where New England is really powerful is in the passing game, but that’s exactly what Seattle wants. The more teams pass against them, the better the Seahawks chances get to win the game.  Seattle is superior or equal in every category evaluated, and although the conference championship games were both aberrations due to rain in both games and the way both games unfolded, Green Bay has a statistically superior passing attack to New England’s and Aaron Rodgers didn’t exactly do much against the Legion of Boom.
> 
> 
> Barring a freak occurrence, I can’t see New England running the ball on Seattle, which means they have to throw which is exactly where Seattle thrives.  Seattle enjoys a -2.7 DVOA differential comparing the Patriots offense to the Seahawks defense for an overall difference of 14.3 in Seattle’s favor.  That’s a *significant *difference and it strongly suggests that the Seahawks should be considered 7 to 9 point favorites in this game.
> 
> 
> *Summary*: New England will have to run up a halftime lead of 18 points or so to eliminate Seattle’s rushing attack. Defensively they should play zone coverage, resist the urge to blitz, and hold the line against Lynch. Offensively attack the Seahawks with the run as a diversionary tactic and focus passes on short, underneath routes, flares, and screens. Trying to press it downfield against the LOB is a good way to get picked off and your receivers pounded.
> 
> 
> Seattle, on the other hand….defensively do what they do.  Change nothing.  It’s been how Seattle has played defense for two years.  Everyone knows what they do, you just have to beat them in execution which very rarely happens.  Offensively, pound Lynch, set up the play action, and remain patient.
> 
> 
> *Prediction*: Seattle 31, New England 23


Pats 35 Hawks 24....based on my first, but not last...Bloody Mary...


----------



## BluePhantom

deltex1 said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well here is my breakdown.  I have to toss out both the NFC Championship and AFC Championship games for comparison as they were freak games, with heavy rain in both places, no team performed as they normally do...there were just so many freak things that happened that I don't think we can gain much insight from either championship game.  Better to use season averages and what is normally the case to look at this match up.
> 
> Here is the statistical breakdown and my analysis, keeping in mind that we have to see about injuries, tendencies of the officiating crews, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> *Seattle Offense vs. New England Defense (Seattle listed first then New England)*
> 
> 1st in rushing yards (2,762) vs 9th (1,669)
> 2nd in rushing attempts per game (32.8) vs. 18th most against (26.19)
> 1st in yards per attempt (5.3) vs. T8th (4.0)
> 1st in rushing TDs (20) vs. T2nd (6)
> T20th in fumbles lost (2) vs. T18th (2)
> 1st in rushing DVOA (29.9) vs. 14th (-10.4)
> 
> 27th in passing yards (3,250) vs. 17th (3,837)
> 32nd in pass attempts (454) vs. 9th most against (574)
> 15th in completion percentage (63.2%) vs. 8th (59.6%)
> 6th in yards per attempt (7.7) vs. T15th (7.2)
> T22nd in passing TDs (20) vs. T12th (24)
> 30th in interceptions (7) vs. T12th (16)
> T12th sacks (42) vs. T13th (40)
> 8th in quarterback rating (95.1) vs. 10th (84.0)
> 10th in passing DVOA (19.6) vs. 12th (2.0)
> 
> 1st in "explosive plays" (plays over 20 yards)
> 5th in total offensive DVOA (15.0) vs. 11th in total defensive DVOA (-3.4)
> 
> 
> Statistically speaking only, New England is a good defense but nothing terribly spectacular. One thing that jumps out at me is that teams do not run on New England a lot and this is probably because they are too frequently put in a position where the Patriots are exploding on offense and teams do not have the luxury of running the ball. When teams *do *run the ball, they find a very mediocre run defense trying to stop them.  That will play into Seattle’s favor as if we learned anything from the NFC Championship game it is that the Seahawks don’t abandon the run, even when they are down a lot of points.
> 
> 
> New England has allowed a completion percentage below 60% which is solid and not unsurprising given their corners, but their yards allowed per attempt is pretty pedestrian for a Super Bowl team. Combine this with Seattle’s propensity for the big play and it suggests that Seattle will be able to set up the play-action and strike deep for big gains. New England has a good pass rush but nothing Seattle hasn’t seen before, and in fact they have seen far worse and survived it.  Wilson will get sacked a few times but he will escape a lot too.  I don’t see New England being able to bring enough heat to disrupt what the Seahawks like to do in the passing game. IN DVOA there’s a pretty big gap between Seattle’s total offensive  (15.0) and New England’s total defensive (-3.4) for a net of 11.6 in Seattle’s favor.
> 
> 
> I heard a caller on a radio show today suggest that New England can stop the Seattle passing game by putting Revis and Browner/Arrington in man coverage on Seattle’s receivers.  *As a Seattle fan I pray to almighty God that is their game plan.*  Revis can be effective, but remember Browner was a Seahawk for several years and those receivers know his game.  Browner cannot handle Doug Baldwin or Jermaine Kearse one on one over the course of an entire game. Playing man coverage against Seattle is a very quick way to see one of those 35+ yard touchdown passes Seattle has a tendency to throw.
> 
> 
> In the final analysis Seattle should run well, although expecting Lynch to go for 150+ like he did against Green Bay might be a little much, and pass effectively when they need to do so.  Pound the Beast, stay patient, and pick your shot should be Seattle’s plan.
> 
> 
> *New England Offense vs. Seattle Defense (New England listed first then Seattle)*
> 
> 18th in rushing yards (1,727) vs 3rd (1,304)
> 13th in rushing attempts per game (27.4) vs. 28th most (23.75)
> 22nd in yards per attempt (3.9) vs. 2nd (3.4)
> T12th in rushing TDs (13) vs. T5th (8)
> T30th in fumbles lost (0) vs. 3rd (5)
> 14th in rushing DVOA (-3.6) vs. 2nd (-25.1)
> 
> 9th in passing yards (4,121) vs. 1st (2,970)
> T7th in pass attempts (609) vs. 1st most (507)
> 12th in completion percentage (64.4%) vs. 12th (61.7%)
> 20th in yards per attempt (7.0) vs. 2nd (6.3)
> 5th in passing TDs (34) vs. 2nd (17)
> 29th in interceptions (9) vs. T18th (13)
> T28th sacks (28) vs. 20th (37)
> 5th in quarterback rating (97.5) vs. 5th (80.4)
> 5th in passing DVOA (35.0) vs. 3rd (-9.3)
> 
> 6th in total offensive DVOA (13.6) vs. 1st in total defensive DVOA (-16.3)
> 
> 
> The book on Seattle is that you beat them by running the ball.  It’s strange, therefore, that Seattle would lead the league in pass attempts against at 507.  The reason why is because usually Seattle forces the other team to abandon the run and pass in a desperate attempt to catch up. Team’s don’t try to run against Seattle very much and there’s a reason why…you are usually very unsuccessful.  Second in the NFL at yards per carry allowed at 3.4 and second in the NFL in rushing defensive DVOA, you are going to have to bring something special to pound the rock on Seattle and statistically speaking New England doesn’t have it. 22nd in yards per attempt at 3.9 (below the magic 4.0 average), and in the middle of the pack in rushing DVOA with a negative rating does not bode well for the Patriots’ ability to control the clock on the ground or draw in defenders.
> 
> 
> Where New England is really powerful is in the passing game, but that’s exactly what Seattle wants. The more teams pass against them, the better the Seahawks chances get to win the game.  Seattle is superior or equal in every category evaluated, and although the conference championship games were both aberrations due to rain in both games and the way both games unfolded, Green Bay has a statistically superior passing attack to New England’s and Aaron Rodgers didn’t exactly do much against the Legion of Boom.
> 
> 
> Barring a freak occurrence, I can’t see New England running the ball on Seattle, which means they have to throw which is exactly where Seattle thrives.  Seattle enjoys a -2.7 DVOA differential comparing the Patriots offense to the Seahawks defense for an overall difference of 14.3 in Seattle’s favor.  That’s a *significant *difference and it strongly suggests that the Seahawks should be considered 7 to 9 point favorites in this game.
> 
> 
> *Summary*: New England will have to run up a halftime lead of 18 points or so to eliminate Seattle’s rushing attack. Defensively they should play zone coverage, resist the urge to blitz, and hold the line against Lynch. Offensively attack the Seahawks with the run as a diversionary tactic and focus passes on short, underneath routes, flares, and screens. Trying to press it downfield against the LOB is a good way to get picked off and your receivers pounded.
> 
> 
> Seattle, on the other hand….defensively do what they do.  Change nothing.  It’s been how Seattle has played defense for two years.  Everyone knows what they do, you just have to beat them in execution which very rarely happens.  Offensively, pound Lynch, set up the play action, and remain patient.
> 
> 
> *Prediction*: Seattle 31, New England 23
> 
> 
> 
> Pats 35 Hawks 24....based on my first, but not last...Bloody Mary...
Click to expand...



A bold prediction.  You know Seattle hasn't given up 30 points since 2010 right?


----------



## Papageorgio

Predictions can really fluctuate depending on the alcohol consumed.


----------



## BluePhantom

Papageorgio said:


> Predictions can really fluctuate depending on the alcohol consumed.



True.  There's always the "well this will be the time it happens" possibility but it's worth keeping in mind that during the Pete Carroll era Seattle has given up 30+ points once in 2010, they have lost by more than a TD once (9 points) and have never lost by double digits.

This might be the exception to the rule but if someone is predicting a Patriots win they would be wise to keep it at a 7 point or less spread.


----------



## BluePhantom

Well time to start final preparations before my guests arrive.  I will check back in when I can.  Enjoy the game everyone and GO HAWKS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Manonthestreet

Vive La Patriots......... never thought I'd say that....


----------



## Star

BluePhantom said:


> Well time to start final preparations before my guests arrive.  I will check back in when I can.  Enjoy the game everyone and GO HAWKS!!!!!!!!




It's time.
I gotta start gettin' ready to head out to a sports bar in Kirkland, WA. 

Lessee  I got my:
Seahawks Basball Hat.....................☑
Seahawks Shoes .............................☑
Seahawks Under Jersey .................☑
Seahawks Sherman Jersey ............☑
Seahawks Sweatpants ...................☑
Seahawks Pea Green Underwear...☑
What am I forgetting... oh yeah 
My Seahawks Mac & Jack Growler 



  ☑☑







.​


----------



## LastProphet

Deflated footballs is an illuminati joke about the end of the show.
* Seahawks miracle win  for dummies: *
WHY [did / will] Seahawks win the very last Superbowl - all explained by Last Prophet in advance.

*Superbowl 2015 - VERY LAST RESULT revealed by VERY LAST PROPHET: 33-33, Seahawks win*

*Notes*
Jan 19, 2005
Jermaine Kearse s OT touchdown finishes off Seahawks miracle win Shutdown Corner - Yahoo Sports

BASICS
Very Last Superbowl, 2014, by The Great Decider, Christ(of), the director of the Truman Show - ATTENTION this is NOT a joke
Simulated reality terminated NOW Last SUPERBOWL Parody of Simulated Reality 2014


----------



## percysunshine

.

Well, I promised....recriminations are here.

The Patriots did not win by 10 points, and I lost $40 in the process.

Where is the 'shame' emoticon when you need it?

.


----------



## deltex1

deltex1 said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well here is my breakdown.  I have to toss out both the NFC Championship and AFC Championship games for comparison as they were freak games, with heavy rain in both places, no team performed as they normally do...there were just so many freak things that happened that I don't think we can gain much insight from either championship game.  Better to use season averages and what is normally the case to look at this match up.
> 
> Here is the statistical breakdown and my analysis, keeping in mind that we have to see about injuries, tendencies of the officiating crews, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> *Seattle Offense vs. New England Defense (Seattle listed first then New England)*
> 
> 1st in rushing yards (2,762) vs 9th (1,669)
> 2nd in rushing attempts per game (32.8) vs. 18th most against (26.19)
> 1st in yards per attempt (5.3) vs. T8th (4.0)
> 1st in rushing TDs (20) vs. T2nd (6)
> T20th in fumbles lost (2) vs. T18th (2)
> 1st in rushing DVOA (29.9) vs. 14th (-10.4)
> 
> 27th in passing yards (3,250) vs. 17th (3,837)
> 32nd in pass attempts (454) vs. 9th most against (574)
> 15th in completion percentage (63.2%) vs. 8th (59.6%)
> 6th in yards per attempt (7.7) vs. T15th (7.2)
> T22nd in passing TDs (20) vs. T12th (24)
> 30th in interceptions (7) vs. T12th (16)
> T12th sacks (42) vs. T13th (40)
> 8th in quarterback rating (95.1) vs. 10th (84.0)
> 10th in passing DVOA (19.6) vs. 12th (2.0)
> 
> 1st in "explosive plays" (plays over 20 yards)
> 5th in total offensive DVOA (15.0) vs. 11th in total defensive DVOA (-3.4)
> 
> 
> Statistically speaking only, New England is a good defense but nothing terribly spectacular. One thing that jumps out at me is that teams do not run on New England a lot and this is probably because they are too frequently put in a position where the Patriots are exploding on offense and teams do not have the luxury of running the ball. When teams *do *run the ball, they find a very mediocre run defense trying to stop them.  That will play into Seattle’s favor as if we learned anything from the NFC Championship game it is that the Seahawks don’t abandon the run, even when they are down a lot of points.
> 
> 
> New England has allowed a completion percentage below 60% which is solid and not unsurprising given their corners, but their yards allowed per attempt is pretty pedestrian for a Super Bowl team. Combine this with Seattle’s propensity for the big play and it suggests that Seattle will be able to set up the play-action and strike deep for big gains. New England has a good pass rush but nothing Seattle hasn’t seen before, and in fact they have seen far worse and survived it.  Wilson will get sacked a few times but he will escape a lot too.  I don’t see New England being able to bring enough heat to disrupt what the Seahawks like to do in the passing game. IN DVOA there’s a pretty big gap between Seattle’s total offensive  (15.0) and New England’s total defensive (-3.4) for a net of 11.6 in Seattle’s favor.
> 
> 
> I heard a caller on a radio show today suggest that New England can stop the Seattle passing game by putting Revis and Browner/Arrington in man coverage on Seattle’s receivers.  *As a Seattle fan I pray to almighty God that is their game plan.*  Revis can be effective, but remember Browner was a Seahawk for several years and those receivers know his game.  Browner cannot handle Doug Baldwin or Jermaine Kearse one on one over the course of an entire game. Playing man coverage against Seattle is a very quick way to see one of those 35+ yard touchdown passes Seattle has a tendency to throw.
> 
> 
> In the final analysis Seattle should run well, although expecting Lynch to go for 150+ like he did against Green Bay might be a little much, and pass effectively when they need to do so.  Pound the Beast, stay patient, and pick your shot should be Seattle’s plan.
> 
> 
> *New England Offense vs. Seattle Defense (New England listed first then Seattle)*
> 
> 18th in rushing yards (1,727) vs 3rd (1,304)
> 13th in rushing attempts per game (27.4) vs. 28th most (23.75)
> 22nd in yards per attempt (3.9) vs. 2nd (3.4)
> T12th in rushing TDs (13) vs. T5th (8)
> T30th in fumbles lost (0) vs. 3rd (5)
> 14th in rushing DVOA (-3.6) vs. 2nd (-25.1)
> 
> 9th in passing yards (4,121) vs. 1st (2,970)
> T7th in pass attempts (609) vs. 1st most (507)
> 12th in completion percentage (64.4%) vs. 12th (61.7%)
> 20th in yards per attempt (7.0) vs. 2nd (6.3)
> 5th in passing TDs (34) vs. 2nd (17)
> 29th in interceptions (9) vs. T18th (13)
> T28th sacks (28) vs. 20th (37)
> 5th in quarterback rating (97.5) vs. 5th (80.4)
> 5th in passing DVOA (35.0) vs. 3rd (-9.3)
> 
> 6th in total offensive DVOA (13.6) vs. 1st in total defensive DVOA (-16.3)
> 
> 
> The book on Seattle is that you beat them by running the ball.  It’s strange, therefore, that Seattle would lead the league in pass attempts against at 507.  The reason why is because usually Seattle forces the other team to abandon the run and pass in a desperate attempt to catch up. Team’s don’t try to run against Seattle very much and there’s a reason why…you are usually very unsuccessful.  Second in the NFL at yards per carry allowed at 3.4 and second in the NFL in rushing defensive DVOA, you are going to have to bring something special to pound the rock on Seattle and statistically speaking New England doesn’t have it. 22nd in yards per attempt at 3.9 (below the magic 4.0 average), and in the middle of the pack in rushing DVOA with a negative rating does not bode well for the Patriots’ ability to control the clock on the ground or draw in defenders.
> 
> 
> Where New England is really powerful is in the passing game, but that’s exactly what Seattle wants. The more teams pass against them, the better the Seahawks chances get to win the game.  Seattle is superior or equal in every category evaluated, and although the conference championship games were both aberrations due to rain in both games and the way both games unfolded, Green Bay has a statistically superior passing attack to New England’s and Aaron Rodgers didn’t exactly do much against the Legion of Boom.
> 
> 
> Barring a freak occurrence, I can’t see New England running the ball on Seattle, which means they have to throw which is exactly where Seattle thrives.  Seattle enjoys a -2.7 DVOA differential comparing the Patriots offense to the Seahawks defense for an overall difference of 14.3 in Seattle’s favor.  That’s a *significant *difference and it strongly suggests that the Seahawks should be considered 7 to 9 point favorites in this game.
> 
> 
> *Summary*: New England will have to run up a halftime lead of 18 points or so to eliminate Seattle’s rushing attack. Defensively they should play zone coverage, resist the urge to blitz, and hold the line against Lynch. Offensively attack the Seahawks with the run as a diversionary tactic and focus passes on short, underneath routes, flares, and screens. Trying to press it downfield against the LOB is a good way to get picked off and your receivers pounded.
> 
> 
> Seattle, on the other hand….defensively do what they do.  Change nothing.  It’s been how Seattle has played defense for two years.  Everyone knows what they do, you just have to beat them in execution which very rarely happens.  Offensively, pound Lynch, set up the play action, and remain patient.
> 
> 
> *Prediction*: Seattle 31, New England 23
> 
> 
> 
> Pats 35 Hawks 24....based on my first, but not last...Bloody Mary...
Click to expand...

Without that first quarter interception, I would have nailed it.  Yeah... I know.....if.....
Final total was eight bloody Mary's.....I think.


----------



## Manonthestreet

I guess Madden 2014 nailed it exactly... not just the score but flow of the game


----------



## LastProphet

LastProphet said:


> Deflated footballs is an illuminati joke about the end of the show.
> * Seahawks miracle win  for dummies:*


*Patriots beat Seahawks 28-24 for dummies: *
Illuminati Grand Master chose the alternative script to the 33-33 result at Phoenix.
Make no mistake: New England Patriots will be stripped of the title for cheating.
Seahawks will be proclaimed the real winners. In other words: yet another BIG BANG parallel script.

*BASICS*
A few brave men in Slaviansk, Donetsk, among the last ones in Europe, forced the Illuminati Grand Master to stage an extra 2015 Superbowl.
BIG BANG - the other parallel scripts:
Big Bang is NOW - from annihilation of pensions and savings to race war BIG BANG 2014 for dummies


----------



## LastProphet

Latest act in the script explained in advance worldwide only by Last Prophet
Long-awaited deflate-gate investigation implicates Pats, Tom Brady
Long-awaited deflate-gate investigation implicates Pats Tom Brady Shutdown Corner - Yahoo News


----------



## deltex1

Did Tom donate money to the Clinton Foundation?


----------



## LastProphet

LastProphet said:


> Deflated footballs is an illuminati joke about the end of the show.
> * Seahawks miracle win  for dummies: *
> WHY [did / will] Seahawks win the very last Superbowl - all explained by Last Prophet in advance.
> Show - ATTENTION this is NOT a joke
> Simulated reality terminated NOW Last SUPERBOWL Parody of Simulated Reality 2014
> End Times Prophet: Superbowl 33-33 Seahawks win, Patriots stripped -  revealed by VERY LAST PROPHET - UPDATED


Judge Berman to rule on deflate-gate 'in next day or two' after failed settlement
Judge Berman to rule on deflate-gate 'in next day or two' after failed settlement


----------



## ChrisL

BluePhantom said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> My prediction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that was some in depth analysis there Old School.  Just an observation...Brady thinks he is fabulous whether he wins or loses.
Click to expand...


Well, he is pretty fabulous.  They don't call him the Golden Boy for nothing, you know.


----------



## ChrisL

I'm going to be rooting for the Patriots again this year, of course.   

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## LA RAM FAN

yeah suppose to be a decison by tomorrow so we will know for sure by friday if the suspension will be upheld.


----------



## ChrisL

Breaking news.  Tom Brady's suspension has been nullified.    Woot!


----------



## Papageorgio

Very surprised, I thought the suspension would be upheld but the NFL and their procedures would get ripped. It looks like the suspension is gone and the procedures still got ripped. Nice win for the players union.


----------



## TrinityPower

When asked before the Superbowl what he thought of all this, Sherman said something like no need to worry about it or fuss because nothing will happen to him.  Sherman is a wise man


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TrinityPower said:


> When asked before the Superbowl what he thought of all this, Sherman said something like no need to worry about it or fuss because nothing will happen to him.  Sherman is a wise man



Yeah he knows how they are the rich spoiled brats of the NFL and how they get special treatment and how the NFL and courts are corrupt.


----------



## TrinityPower

Courts dismissed it but everyone knew OJ was guilty too


----------



## BluePhantom

TrinityPower said:


> Courts dismissed it but everyone knew OJ was guilty too





TrinityPower said:


> Courts dismissed it but everyone knew OJ was guilty too




Well as I said in the other thread, if you read Berman's decision he didn't vacate the suspension because he thinks Brady is innocent.  In fact he acknowledges that Brady is guilty as hell.  He vacated the suspension because there was no penalty established by the CBA for that exact offense so Brady was unaware of the possible consequences.  That was Berman's primary point.  He made secondary points about Goodell acting as an arbitrator on appeal which didn't really give Brady an unbiased judge but that was after he had been found guilty in the first place.  Essentially Berman said "_yeah he is a cheater, but because you didn't prepare for this beforehand there's nothing you can do about it_"


----------



## TrinityPower

The thing is that if there are policies written in for this particular thing they will do something else and there will be no precedent for that either.  Who can predict every single way that a team or player will try to go under the table.  Look at what happened with Chad Johnson.  He pulled out a sharpie from his sock after scoring a TD and signed the ball.  He got no penalty or fine for that but gee after that no one was allowed to do that so what did he do?  Something else not written as a no no


----------



## BluePhantom

Basically we should be reminded of how the law works and that is has nothing to do with justice.  May I remind you of William Ayers who beat the rap on terrorism charges and walked out of the courthouse to the reporters and proudly gloated "_I am guilty as hell and free as a bird_".


----------



## BluePhantom

TrinityPower said:


> The thing is that if there are policies written in for this particular thing they will do something else and there will be no precedent for that either.  Who can predict every single way that a team or player will try to go under the table.  Look at what happened with Chad Johnson.  He pulled out a sharpie from his sock after scoring a TD and signed the ball.  He got no penalty or fine for that but gee after that no one was allowed to do that so what did he do?  Something else not written as a no no




Well sure.  I think Berman's explanation is totally fucked up.  People are going to find new ways to cheat.  According to Berman, the first one is a freebie because you didn't specifically address it beforehand.


----------



## TrinityPower

BluePhantom said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is that if there are policies written in for this particular thing they will do something else and there will be no precedent for that either.  Who can predict every single way that a team or player will try to go under the table.  Look at what happened with Chad Johnson.  He pulled out a sharpie from his sock after scoring a TD and signed the ball.  He got no penalty or fine for that but gee after that no one was allowed to do that so what did he do?  Something else not written as a no no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well sure.  I think Berman's explanation is totally fucked up.  People are going to find new ways to cheat.  According to Berman, the first one is a freebie because you didn't specifically address it beforehand.
Click to expand...

Exactly and the Patriots are over achievers in that kind of thing.  Even the Raiders are not that underhanded.  If they are going to do something they will just come out and do it without hiding and you know how much it pains me to give a hat tip to the Raiders lol


----------



## Papageorgio

BluePhantom said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Courts dismissed it but everyone knew OJ was guilty too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Courts dismissed it but everyone knew OJ was guilty too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well as I said in the other thread, if you read Berman's decision he didn't vacate the suspension because he thinks Brady is innocent.  In fact he acknowledges that Brady is guilty as hell.  He vacated the suspension because there was no penalty established by the CBA for that exact offense so Brady was unaware of the possible consequences.  That was Berman's primary point.  He made secondary points about Goodell acting as an arbitrator on appeal which didn't really give Brady an unbiased judge but that was after he had been found guilty in the first place.  Essentially Berman said "_yeah he is a cheater, but because you didn't prepare for this beforehand there's nothing you can do about it_"
Click to expand...


Yep, I have said along that Brady knew something. I have also said all along that it was really a nothing issue. Like Notre Dame coach Kelly said. In the NCAA, this wouldn't register. It's not a big advantage one way or another. 

This is a CBA issue,  in the endless thread with Alex it was brought several times that the punishment was never set out and the worst it would be was a team fine, not a player.

The NFL and Brady have lied through out this case and now the NFL is going to appeal. Pretty stupid, let it go.


----------



## TrinityPower

Brady thinks it clears his "good name" but it only does so for Patriots fans


----------



## TrinityPower

Look on the face of everyone else but Patriot fans upon learning of the judges decision


----------



## BluePhantom

Papageorgio said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Courts dismissed it but everyone knew OJ was guilty too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Courts dismissed it but everyone knew OJ was guilty too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well as I said in the other thread, if you read Berman's decision he didn't vacate the suspension because he thinks Brady is innocent.  In fact he acknowledges that Brady is guilty as hell.  He vacated the suspension because there was no penalty established by the CBA for that exact offense so Brady was unaware of the possible consequences.  That was Berman's primary point.  He made secondary points about Goodell acting as an arbitrator on appeal which didn't really give Brady an unbiased judge but that was after he had been found guilty in the first place.  Essentially Berman said "_yeah he is a cheater, but because you didn't prepare for this beforehand there's nothing you can do about it_"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, I have said along that Brady knew something. I have also said all along that it was really a nothing issue. Like Notre Dame coach Kelly said. In the NCAA, this wouldn't register. It's not a big advantage one way or another.
> 
> This is a CBA issue,  in the endless thread with Alex it was brought several times that the punishment was never set out and the worst it would be was a team fine, not a player.
> 
> The NFL and Brady have lied through out this case and now the NFL is going to appeal. Pretty stupid, let it go.
Click to expand...



Well from a legal standpoint it may be the case, but from a fan's perspective what I saw today was a very different thing.  A federal judge just ruled that you can cheat and get away with it.  I was raised with my parent's telling me that cheaters never win...well according to judge Berman...yeah actually they do.  So I have to wonder why I have been playing it straight all these years and refusing to cheat to get ahead when what was just demonstrated to me is that cheating is ok.  Berman even acknowledged that Brady cheated but he said it was ok because nothing had been established beforehand.  

For me, I know when something is wrong because it feels wrong.  If I have to lie or cover my tracks or hide something I am doing it's because I know I am doing something wrong.  My parents raised me to believe that.  Tom Brady was apparently raised a very different way and he doesn't have a problem looking himself in the mirror when he lies and cheats.  To me that says something about his character.  Judge Berman reinforced that todayand so the lesson to me is that I have been a fool all my life and my parents' lesson were wrong.  I should be lying and cheating because Berman just said it's ok.


----------



## TrinityPower

Bet Brady's wife won't feel that way.  He destroyed a phone deleting a lot of things I bet she would have taken interest in seeing


----------



## Papageorgio

BluePhantom said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Courts dismissed it but everyone knew OJ was guilty too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Courts dismissed it but everyone knew OJ was guilty too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well as I said in the other thread, if you read Berman's decision he didn't vacate the suspension because he thinks Brady is innocent.  In fact he acknowledges that Brady is guilty as hell.  He vacated the suspension because there was no penalty established by the CBA for that exact offense so Brady was unaware of the possible consequences.  That was Berman's primary point.  He made secondary points about Goodell acting as an arbitrator on appeal which didn't really give Brady an unbiased judge but that was after he had been found guilty in the first place.  Essentially Berman said "_yeah he is a cheater, but because you didn't prepare for this beforehand there's nothing you can do about it_"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, I have said along that Brady knew something. I have also said all along that it was really a nothing issue. Like Notre Dame coach Kelly said. In the NCAA, this wouldn't register. It's not a big advantage one way or another.
> 
> This is a CBA issue,  in the endless thread with Alex it was brought several times that the punishment was never set out and the worst it would be was a team fine, not a player.
> 
> The NFL and Brady have lied through out this case and now the NFL is going to appeal. Pretty stupid, let it go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well from a legal standpoint it may be the case, but from a fan's perspective what I saw today was a very different thing.  A federal judge just ruled that you can cheat and get away with it.  I was raised with my parent's telling me that cheaters never win...well according to judge Berman...yeah actually they do.  So I have to wonder why I have been playing it straight all these years and refusing to cheat to get ahead when what was just demonstrated to me is that cheating is ok.  Berman even acknowledged that Brady cheated but he said it was ok because nothing had been established beforehand.
> 
> For me, I know when something is wrong because it feels wrong.  If I have to lie or cover my tracks or hide something I am doing it's because I know I am doing something wrong.  My parents raised me to believe that.  Tom Brady was apparently raised a very different way and he doesn't have a problem looking himself in the mirror when he lies and cheats.  To me that says something about his character.  Judge Berman reinforced that todayand so the lesson to me is that I have been a fool all my life and my parents' lesson were wrong.  I should be lying and cheating because Berman just said it's ok.
Click to expand...


The NFL should have handled it honestly also. We went from 11 balls being under inflated to 8 to 5 to 3 or one or who the hell knows. They tried to bully a working agreement. I don't think got away with anything. 

Berman said you can't make up rules on the fly against a bargaining agreement. The NFL over reached, even though Brady broke a rule, it doesn't mean the NFL can break a rule. The fine for tampering is $25,000 that should be Brady's fine.


----------



## Papageorgio

TrinityPower said:


> Bet Brady's wife won't feel that way.  He destroyed a phone deleting a lot of things I bet she would have taken interest in seeing



Yep, that is why the phone was destroyed.


----------



## BluePhantom

Papageorgio said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Courts dismissed it but everyone knew OJ was guilty too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Courts dismissed it but everyone knew OJ was guilty too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well as I said in the other thread, if you read Berman's decision he didn't vacate the suspension because he thinks Brady is innocent.  In fact he acknowledges that Brady is guilty as hell.  He vacated the suspension because there was no penalty established by the CBA for that exact offense so Brady was unaware of the possible consequences.  That was Berman's primary point.  He made secondary points about Goodell acting as an arbitrator on appeal which didn't really give Brady an unbiased judge but that was after he had been found guilty in the first place.  Essentially Berman said "_yeah he is a cheater, but because you didn't prepare for this beforehand there's nothing you can do about it_"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, I have said along that Brady knew something. I have also said all along that it was really a nothing issue. Like Notre Dame coach Kelly said. In the NCAA, this wouldn't register. It's not a big advantage one way or another.
> 
> This is a CBA issue,  in the endless thread with Alex it was brought several times that the punishment was never set out and the worst it would be was a team fine, not a player.
> 
> The NFL and Brady have lied through out this case and now the NFL is going to appeal. Pretty stupid, let it go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well from a legal standpoint it may be the case, but from a fan's perspective what I saw today was a very different thing.  A federal judge just ruled that you can cheat and get away with it.  I was raised with my parent's telling me that cheaters never win...well according to judge Berman...yeah actually they do.  So I have to wonder why I have been playing it straight all these years and refusing to cheat to get ahead when what was just demonstrated to me is that cheating is ok.  Berman even acknowledged that Brady cheated but he said it was ok because nothing had been established beforehand.
> 
> For me, I know when something is wrong because it feels wrong.  If I have to lie or cover my tracks or hide something I am doing it's because I know I am doing something wrong.  My parents raised me to believe that.  Tom Brady was apparently raised a very different way and he doesn't have a problem looking himself in the mirror when he lies and cheats.  To me that says something about his character.  Judge Berman reinforced that todayand so the lesson to me is that I have been a fool all my life and my parents' lesson were wrong.  I should be lying and cheating because Berman just said it's ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The NFL should have handled it honestly also. We went from 11 balls being under inflated to 8 to 5 to 3 or one or who the hell knows. They tried to bully a working agreement. I don't think got away with anything.
> 
> Berman said you can't make up rules on the fly against a bargaining agreement. The NFL over reached, even though Brady broke a rule, it doesn't mean the NFL can break a rule. The fine for tampering is $25,000 that should be Brady's fine.
Click to expand...



Like I said.  To those who say crime doesn't pay...Judge Berman assured us today that crime pays plenty.  Lie and cheat your heart away, you will no suffer any consequences and those who play it straight are fools.

That's the message *I* received today


----------



## TrinityPower

BluePhantom said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Courts dismissed it but everyone knew OJ was guilty too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Courts dismissed it but everyone knew OJ was guilty too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well as I said in the other thread, if you read Berman's decision he didn't vacate the suspension because he thinks Brady is innocent.  In fact he acknowledges that Brady is guilty as hell.  He vacated the suspension because there was no penalty established by the CBA for that exact offense so Brady was unaware of the possible consequences.  That was Berman's primary point.  He made secondary points about Goodell acting as an arbitrator on appeal which didn't really give Brady an unbiased judge but that was after he had been found guilty in the first place.  Essentially Berman said "_yeah he is a cheater, but because you didn't prepare for this beforehand there's nothing you can do about it_"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, I have said along that Brady knew something. I have also said all along that it was really a nothing issue. Like Notre Dame coach Kelly said. In the NCAA, this wouldn't register. It's not a big advantage one way or another.
> 
> This is a CBA issue,  in the endless thread with Alex it was brought several times that the punishment was never set out and the worst it would be was a team fine, not a player.
> 
> The NFL and Brady have lied through out this case and now the NFL is going to appeal. Pretty stupid, let it go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well from a legal standpoint it may be the case, but from a fan's perspective what I saw today was a very different thing.  A federal judge just ruled that you can cheat and get away with it.  I was raised with my parent's telling me that cheaters never win...well according to judge Berman...yeah actually they do.  So I have to wonder why I have been playing it straight all these years and refusing to cheat to get ahead when what was just demonstrated to me is that cheating is ok.  Berman even acknowledged that Brady cheated but he said it was ok because nothing had been established beforehand.
> 
> For me, I know when something is wrong because it feels wrong.  If I have to lie or cover my tracks or hide something I am doing it's because I know I am doing something wrong.  My parents raised me to believe that.  Tom Brady was apparently raised a very different way and he doesn't have a problem looking himself in the mirror when he lies and cheats.  To me that says something about his character.  Judge Berman reinforced that todayand so the lesson to me is that I have been a fool all my life and my parents' lesson were wrong.  I should be lying and cheating because Berman just said it's ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The NFL should have handled it honestly also. We went from 11 balls being under inflated to 8 to 5 to 3 or one or who the hell knows. They tried to bully a working agreement. I don't think got away with anything.
> 
> Berman said you can't make up rules on the fly against a bargaining agreement. The NFL over reached, even though Brady broke a rule, it doesn't mean the NFL can break a rule. The fine for tampering is $25,000 that should be Brady's fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said.  To those who say crime doesn't pay...Judge Berman assured us today that crime pays plenty.  Lie and cheat your heart away, you will no suffer any consequences and those who play it straight are fools.
> 
> That's the message *I* received today
Click to expand...

Remember that isn't a blanket statement for everyone, just golden boy.  It doesn't apply to everyone else.


----------



## Papageorgio

BluePhantom said:


> Like I said.  To those who say crime doesn't pay...Judge Berman assured us today that crime pays plenty.  Lie and cheat your heart away, you will no suffer any consequences and those who play it straight are fools.
> 
> That's the message *I* received today



The message I got, was it wasn't a big issue, the Vikings did it earlier in the season and nothing happened. The rules are skirted all the time and that is life. All the NFL teams are caught "cheating." PED's, illegal practices. Some get caught some get overturned. If you "hold" during a play and don't tell the ref, that is cheating. A list was made of which teams "cheated" over the years and the Pats were average and all teams cheat. I can't believe the NFL or fans got this ramped up over this. No team is exempt from cheating. It's not right but if you are going to attack the Pats, then you need to look at all teams and get really offended.


----------



## ChrisL

BluePhantom said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Courts dismissed it but everyone knew OJ was guilty too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Courts dismissed it but everyone knew OJ was guilty too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well as I said in the other thread, if you read Berman's decision he didn't vacate the suspension because he thinks Brady is innocent.  In fact he acknowledges that Brady is guilty as hell.  He vacated the suspension because there was no penalty established by the CBA for that exact offense so Brady was unaware of the possible consequences.  That was Berman's primary point.  He made secondary points about Goodell acting as an arbitrator on appeal which didn't really give Brady an unbiased judge but that was after he had been found guilty in the first place.  Essentially Berman said "_yeah he is a cheater, but because you didn't prepare for this beforehand there's nothing you can do about it_"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, I have said along that Brady knew something. I have also said all along that it was really a nothing issue. Like Notre Dame coach Kelly said. In the NCAA, this wouldn't register. It's not a big advantage one way or another.
> 
> This is a CBA issue,  in the endless thread with Alex it was brought several times that the punishment was never set out and the worst it would be was a team fine, not a player.
> 
> The NFL and Brady have lied through out this case and now the NFL is going to appeal. Pretty stupid, let it go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well from a legal standpoint it may be the case, but from a fan's perspective what I saw today was a very different thing.  A federal judge just ruled that you can cheat and get away with it.  I was raised with my parent's telling me that cheaters never win...well according to judge Berman...yeah actually they do.  So I have to wonder why I have been playing it straight all these years and refusing to cheat to get ahead when what was just demonstrated to me is that cheating is ok.  Berman even acknowledged that Brady cheated but he said it was ok because nothing had been established beforehand.
> 
> For me, I know when something is wrong because it feels wrong.  If I have to lie or cover my tracks or hide something I am doing it's because I know I am doing something wrong.  My parents raised me to believe that.  Tom Brady was apparently raised a very different way and he doesn't have a problem looking himself in the mirror when he lies and cheats.  To me that says something about his character.  Judge Berman reinforced that todayand so the lesson to me is that I have been a fool all my life and my parents' lesson were wrong.  I should be lying and cheating because Berman just said it's ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The NFL should have handled it honestly also. We went from 11 balls being under inflated to 8 to 5 to 3 or one or who the hell knows. They tried to bully a working agreement. I don't think got away with anything.
> 
> Berman said you can't make up rules on the fly against a bargaining agreement. The NFL over reached, even though Brady broke a rule, it doesn't mean the NFL can break a rule. The fine for tampering is $25,000 that should be Brady's fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said.  To those who say crime doesn't pay...Judge Berman assured us today that crime pays plenty.  Lie and cheat your heart away, you will no suffer any consequences and those who play it straight are fools.
> 
> That's the message *I* received today
Click to expand...


Oh, those rotten cheaters.  Awww.  Poor baby.  It was a deflated BALL.  Get a grip on yourself would be my advice.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

TrinityPower said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well as I said in the other thread, if you read Berman's decision he didn't vacate the suspension because he thinks Brady is innocent.  In fact he acknowledges that Brady is guilty as hell.  He vacated the suspension because there was no penalty established by the CBA for that exact offense so Brady was unaware of the possible consequences.  That was Berman's primary point.  He made secondary points about Goodell acting as an arbitrator on appeal which didn't really give Brady an unbiased judge but that was after he had been found guilty in the first place.  Essentially Berman said "_yeah he is a cheater, but because you didn't prepare for this beforehand there's nothing you can do about it_"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I have said along that Brady knew something. I have also said all along that it was really a nothing issue. Like Notre Dame coach Kelly said. In the NCAA, this wouldn't register. It's not a big advantage one way or another.
> 
> This is a CBA issue,  in the endless thread with Alex it was brought several times that the punishment was never set out and the worst it would be was a team fine, not a player.
> 
> The NFL and Brady have lied through out this case and now the NFL is going to appeal. Pretty stupid, let it go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well from a legal standpoint it may be the case, but from a fan's perspective what I saw today was a very different thing.  A federal judge just ruled that you can cheat and get away with it.  I was raised with my parent's telling me that cheaters never win...well according to judge Berman...yeah actually they do.  So I have to wonder why I have been playing it straight all these years and refusing to cheat to get ahead when what was just demonstrated to me is that cheating is ok.  Berman even acknowledged that Brady cheated but he said it was ok because nothing had been established beforehand.
> 
> For me, I know when something is wrong because it feels wrong.  If I have to lie or cover my tracks or hide something I am doing it's because I know I am doing something wrong.  My parents raised me to believe that.  Tom Brady was apparently raised a very different way and he doesn't have a problem looking himself in the mirror when he lies and cheats.  To me that says something about his character.  Judge Berman reinforced that todayand so the lesson to me is that I have been a fool all my life and my parents' lesson were wrong.  I should be lying and cheating because Berman just said it's ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The NFL should have handled it honestly also. We went from 11 balls being under inflated to 8 to 5 to 3 or one or who the hell knows. They tried to bully a working agreement. I don't think got away with anything.
> 
> Berman said you can't make up rules on the fly against a bargaining agreement. The NFL over reached, even though Brady broke a rule, it doesn't mean the NFL can break a rule. The fine for tampering is $25,000 that should be Brady's fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said.  To those who say crime doesn't pay...Judge Berman assured us today that crime pays plenty.  Lie and cheat your heart away, you will no suffer any consequences and those who play it straight are fools.
> 
> That's the message *I* received today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember that isn't a blanket statement for everyone, just golden boy.  It doesn't apply to everyone else.
Click to expand...


Life . . . so unfair . . .


----------



## ChrisL

BluePhantom said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Courts dismissed it but everyone knew OJ was guilty too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Courts dismissed it but everyone knew OJ was guilty too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well as I said in the other thread, if you read Berman's decision he didn't vacate the suspension because he thinks Brady is innocent.  In fact he acknowledges that Brady is guilty as hell.  He vacated the suspension because there was no penalty established by the CBA for that exact offense so Brady was unaware of the possible consequences.  That was Berman's primary point.  He made secondary points about Goodell acting as an arbitrator on appeal which didn't really give Brady an unbiased judge but that was after he had been found guilty in the first place.  Essentially Berman said "_yeah he is a cheater, but because you didn't prepare for this beforehand there's nothing you can do about it_"
Click to expand...


There is NO evidence that Brady did anything or knew anything.   NONE.


----------



## ChrisL

TrinityPower said:


> Look on the face of everyone else but Patriot fans upon learning of the judges decision



Eww.  Creepy.  IOW, you are all crying like weird-looking babies.  Glad to be a Pats fan.


----------



## Mad Scientist

The NFC team will beat the AFC team.

Unless things change then all bets are off.


----------



## ChrisL

Mad Scientist said:


> The NFC team will beat the AFC team.
> 
> Unless things change then all bets are off.



Doubtful.  The AFC has won the SB 8 times (I think) since 2000.


----------



## ChrisL

I think the Pats are going to be ON FIRE this year!!!    We are going to kicking asses and taking names, however that saying goes.


----------



## TrinityPower

They win because their division and conference are weak but still think they need to go under the table to gain more advantage.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

BluePhantom said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Courts dismissed it but everyone knew OJ was guilty too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Courts dismissed it but everyone knew OJ was guilty too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well as I said in the other thread, if you read Berman's decision he didn't vacate the suspension because he thinks Brady is innocent.  In fact he acknowledges that Brady is guilty as hell.  He vacated the suspension because there was no penalty established by the CBA for that exact offense so Brady was unaware of the possible consequences.  That was Berman's primary point.  He made secondary points about Goodell acting as an arbitrator on appeal which didn't really give Brady an unbiased judge but that was after he had been found guilty in the first place.  Essentially Berman said "_yeah he is a cheater, but because you didn't prepare for this beforehand there's nothing you can do about it_"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, I have said along that Brady knew something. I have also said all along that it was really a nothing issue. Like Notre Dame coach Kelly said. In the NCAA, this wouldn't register. It's not a big advantage one way or another.
> 
> This is a CBA issue,  in the endless thread with Alex it was brought several times that the punishment was never set out and the worst it would be was a team fine, not a player.
> 
> The NFL and Brady have lied through out this case and now the NFL is going to appeal. Pretty stupid, let it go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well from a legal standpoint it may be the case, but from a fan's perspective what I saw today was a very different thing.  A federal judge just ruled that you can cheat and get away with it.  I was raised with my parent's telling me that cheaters never win...well according to judge Berman...yeah actually they do.  So I have to wonder why I have been playing it straight all these years and refusing to cheat to get ahead when what was just demonstrated to me is that cheating is ok.  Berman even acknowledged that Brady cheated but he said it was ok because nothing had been established beforehand.
> 
> For me, I know when something is wrong because it feels wrong.  If I have to lie or cover my tracks or hide something I am doing it's because I know I am doing something wrong.  My parents raised me to believe that.  Tom Brady was apparently raised a very different way and he doesn't have a problem looking himself in the mirror when he lies and cheats.  To me that says something about his character.  Judge Berman reinforced that todayand so the lesson to me is that I have been a fool all my life and my parents' lesson were wrong.  I should be lying and cheating because Berman just said it's ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The NFL should have handled it honestly also. We went from 11 balls being under inflated to 8 to 5 to 3 or one or who the hell knows. They tried to bully a working agreement. I don't think got away with anything.
> 
> Berman said you can't make up rules on the fly against a bargaining agreement. The NFL over reached, even though Brady broke a rule, it doesn't mean the NFL can break a rule. The fine for tampering is $25,000 that should be Brady's fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said.  To those who say crime doesn't pay...Judge Berman assured us today that crime pays plenty.  Lie and cheat your heart away, you will no suffer any consequences and those who play it straight are fools.
> 
> That's the message *I* received today
Click to expand...



Indeed.He sure did assure us crime pays.was there ever any doubt on this? the fact that it was just going to be a four game suspension in the beginning made the punishment a joke from the very get go.

I said from the very get go the worst he would get out of it was them reducing it to two games so this is no surprise to me one bit at all.

The patriots organization is like politicians.Just like politicians get away with crimes everyday in the world we go to jail for,the pats are the politicians of the NFL.the spoiled rich brats who get special treatment other NFL teams get punished for.they were never going to suspend a high profile player like Brady but it doesnt matter because his image will still always be tarnished.take a look at this.lol

even Brady’s lawyer said so."

Tom Brady may have gotten off, but it doesn't mean he's innocent

criminals go free all the time on technicalitys and Brady is one of them that benefitted.


----------



## TrinityPower

They are the Kennedy's of the NFL


----------



## LA RAM FAN

BluePhantom said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Courts dismissed it but everyone knew OJ was guilty too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Courts dismissed it but everyone knew OJ was guilty too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well as I said in the other thread, if you read Berman's decision he didn't vacate the suspension because he thinks Brady is innocent.  In fact he acknowledges that Brady is guilty as hell.  He vacated the suspension because there was no penalty established by the CBA for that exact offense so Brady was unaware of the possible consequences.  That was Berman's primary point.  He made secondary points about Goodell acting as an arbitrator on appeal which didn't really give Brady an unbiased judge but that was after he had been found guilty in the first place.  Essentially Berman said "_yeah he is a cheater, but because you didn't prepare for this beforehand there's nothing you can do about it_"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, I have said along that Brady knew something. I have also said all along that it was really a nothing issue. Like Notre Dame coach Kelly said. In the NCAA, this wouldn't register. It's not a big advantage one way or another.
> 
> This is a CBA issue,  in the endless thread with Alex it was brought several times that the punishment was never set out and the worst it would be was a team fine, not a player.
> 
> The NFL and Brady have lied through out this case and now the NFL is going to appeal. Pretty stupid, let it go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well from a legal standpoint it may be the case, but from a fan's perspective what I saw today was a very different thing.  A federal judge just ruled that you can cheat and get away with it.  I was raised with my parent's telling me that cheaters never win...well according to judge Berman...yeah actually they do.  So I have to wonder why I have been playing it straight all these years and refusing to cheat to get ahead when what was just demonstrated to me is that cheating is ok.  Berman even acknowledged that Brady cheated but he said it was ok because nothing had been established beforehand.
> 
> For me, I know when something is wrong because it feels wrong.  If I have to lie or cover my tracks or hide something I am doing it's because I know I am doing something wrong.  My parents raised me to believe that.  Tom Brady was apparently raised a very different way and he doesn't have a problem looking himself in the mirror when he lies and cheats.  To me that says something about his character.  Judge Berman reinforced that todayand so the lesson to me is that I have been a fool all my life and my parents' lesson were wrong.  I should be lying and cheating because Berman just said it's ok.
Click to expand...


could not have said it better.


----------



## Papageorgio

My Super Bowl pick is Green Bay over Indianapolis.


----------

